# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 11 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الخميس ظ،ظ، فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م

#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#التازي يزف البشريات: شركة عالمية لتجهيز القلعة الحمراء. 
#النابي: مباراة الأهلى المصري فرصة عظيمة لتقديم المريخ بشكل مختلف. 
#التازى : مليوني دولار لانشاء اكاديمية لنادي المريخ وشركة عالمية لتأهيل القلعة الحمراء. 
#حميدتي: لم نستلم اي دعم من الفيفا حتي الان. 
#اعمال نظافة واسعة بالقلعة الحمراء بمبادرة من سلاح المهندسين. 
#هلال التبلدي يحول خسارته إلى فوز غال أمام الاسود... والأمل يدرك التعادل أمام السوكرتا.
#الأهلي مروي يفاجي البحارة بهدف هجام. 
#المريخ يكسب تجربة الشرطة القضارف بثلاثة أهداف لهدف.
#بعثة المريخ تتوجه إلى القاهرة مساء اليوم.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... لص... يدعي النزاهة.

#الاحمرالوهاج

#التازي التمديد لتيري رغبة جماهيرية سننفذها فورا. 
#سيف: عند وعدي للوالي.... النابي:  ساشخص الحاله الفنيه لوضع الحلول وهذة استراتجيتي للاهلي.
#النابي : لم احضر لمباراة الأهلي والبطولة الافريقية وحدها. 
#سعيدي شونيه يصل الخرطوم للانضمام للمريخ.
#المريخ يعدل موعد سفره إلى القاهرة.
#أحمد بن قابلية يعلن الرحيل.
#شداد يطالب باعادة (ظ§ظ¦ظ ظ ) دولارا أمريكيا ويمهل أسبوعا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوز ودي للمريخ على الشرطة
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
حقق المريخ الفوز (3/1) على فريق الشرطة القضارف، وديا، مساء امس الأربعاء، بملعب شباب ناصر بالعاصمة الخرطوم.

جاءت المباراة بعد لقائهما رسميا في الدوري أمس الثلاثاء، حيث تعادلا سلبيا، ضمن الأسبوع 9 للدوري السودان الممتاز.

أحرز أهداف المريخ: لاعب الوسط محمد الرشيد والظهير الأيسر بخيت خميس، وتوني إدجو، بينما أحرز للشرطة النيجيري ليكي جودوين.

وتمكن سعيد كايويوني لاعب الوسط الأوغندي الذي وصل فجر اليوم من صناعة الهدف الثاني الذي أحرزه بخيت خميس.

وشهدت المباراة مشاركة كل لاعبي المريخ الأجانب الذين انتدبهم النادي نهاية الشهر الماضي.

وسبق  للمدير الفني لفريق المريخ، التونسي نصر الدين النابي، أن انتهج نفس  الأسلوب بخوضه مباراة ودية أمام الخرطوم الوطني في اليوم التالي لمباراتهما  بالدوري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقدم صفقاته الجديدة.. والنابي يتحدث عن مواجهة الأهلي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




نصر الدين النابي
قام  المريخ السوداني، مساء الأربعاء، بتقديم مديره الفني التونسي نصر الدين  النابي، ولاعبيه الأجانب الجدد الذين ضمهم نهاية يناير/كانون ثاني الجاري.

وحضر  المؤتمر، نصر الدين النابي والثنائي النيجيري المدافع أديلي والمهاجم توني  آدجو، والمدافع الكاميروني باسكال إيبوسي، ولاعب المحور الأوغندي سعيد  كايويوني، والمهاجم الجامايكي توني ماتوكس، علاوة على علي أبشر نائب رئيس  المريخ للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية

وأشاد أبشر في كلمته بالرئيس  الشرفي للمريخ، رجل الأعمال السعودي معالي الشيخ طه التازي، وذلك على  مجهوده الكبير في هذه المرحلة التي وصفها بالحساسة والمهمة، مؤكدا أن  التازي تكفل بجميع الصفقات.

ومن جهته عبر النابي عن سعادته بتولي  تدريب المريخ، مقدما شكره لرئيس النادي آدم سوداكال، مضيفا: "قدومي ليس  لتدريب الفريق أمام الأهلي المصري، ولكن لتحقيق عدة أهداف واضحة، منها  صناعة فريق يتواجد بصورة دائمة في مجموعات دوري الأبطال".

وزاد:  "النادي الآن يملك هذه الفرصة بعد ظهور الشيخ أحمد التازي، والمريخ رغم  عراقته إلا أنه لم يصل إلى قمة التتويج بدوري الأبطال، وحال أراد النادي  تحقيق اللقب لابد من التخطيط لتحقيق هذا الهدف".

وحول المرحلة  المقبلة بدوري الأبطال، قال: "لدينا إرادة قوية لتشريف المريخ والكرة  السودانية، وسوف نجتهد بقوة وسنقاتل بشراسة للتأهل بالمرحلة التالية مهما  كانت الظروف".

وحول مواجهة الأهلي، قال: "أفضل مواجهة الأهلي في  المباراة الأولى، حتى يعرف اللاعبون حجم ما ينتظرهم في باقي المباريات  للتأهل للمرحلة التالية، وواجهت الأهلي في الدوري المصري قبل عدة سنوات".

وفي رده على سؤال ""  عن كيفية مواجهة الأهلي، قال المدير الفني التونسي: "لم أفتح بعد باب  مباراة الأهلي، ولسنا متخوفين من مواجهته، رغم أننا لسنا جاهزين بنسبة  100%".

وأردف: "مواجهة الأهلي لا تعني حصر دراسته فقط خلال كأس  العالم للأندية، بل في كل مبارياته المحلية والإفريقية، والأهلي لم يلعب  منذ سنوات بالأسلوب الذي خاض به لقاء بايرن ميونخ الألماني".

وعن  اللاعبين الجدد، قال: "أخشى من عدم الانسجام بين اللاعبين الأجانب  والمحليين، ونحتاج لعنصر الوقت، ولو أعطيت تطمينات فورية حول الفريق في  المرحلة المقبلة فلن أكون صادق".

وأضاف: "لديهم إمكانيات فنية لكن  يبقى عنصر الجاهزية للمشاركة في هذه المرحلة مفقود، وأتمنى ألا يكونوا  ضحايا لضغوطات إدارية وجماهيرية في هذه المرحلة، واللاعب الوحيد الجاهز هو  الأوغندي سعيد كايويوني، القادم من المشاركة ببطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين".

وأجاب المهاجم الجامايكي على سؤال ""  حول مقدرته على التأقلم مع أسلوب اللعب الإفريقي، قائلا: "لعبت مع منتخب  بلادي ضد منتخبات إفريقيا وزاملت لاعبين أفارقة في عدة دوريات سابقة، وأنا  جاهز لتحدي التأقلم مع لاعبي المريخ، ولن أواجه مشكلة في ذلك".

وأكد  سعيد الأوغندي أنه مسرور للغاية بالانضمام لأسرة المريخ، بينما قال  المهاجم النجيري توني أدجو، أنه سعيد بالانضمام لفريق المريخ العظيم وسوف  يقاتل معه لتحقيق البطولات، بينما شدد المدافع النيجيري أديلي، على أنه سوف  يقدم أفضل ما عنده للوصول لنهائي دوري الأبطال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التازي: ستاد المريخ سيصبح منارة لإفريقيا


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
أعلن  رجل الأعمال السعودي، أحمد طه التازي، الرئيس الشرفي لمجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ المريخ السوداني، عن مشاريع نهضة النادي الأحمر السوداني.

وقال  التازي في حديثه عبر الهاتفي لوسائل الإعلام السودانية، من مقر إقامته  بالمملكة العربية السعودية، خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي نظمه نادي المريخ  لتقديم المدير الفني نصر الدين النابي واللاعبين الأجانب.

وقال  التازي، إنه يرحب أولا بجمهور الزعيم "أحد ألقاب نادي المريخ"، لأنهم السند  ورقم واحد، وأنه في الأصل مشجع مريخي منذ صغره، قبل أن يكون رئيسا شرفيا  له.

واضاف التازي الذي تحدث لوسائل الإعلام لأول مرة، أنه مشجع  مريخي حتى منذ مرحلة اللاعب إبراهومة "بداية تسعينات القرن الماضي"، مشيرا  إلى أن كل أسرته ذات الجذور السودانية تشجع المريخ، منذ أواخر أربعينات  القرن الماضي، حينما أسسوا الغرفة التجارية بمدينة بحري.

وتابع أنه  من منطلق حبه لجماهير المريخ العظيمة قام ببعض الأمور في هذا الوقت الذي  وصفه بالضيق المتزامن مع انطلاق مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا،  مرحبا ترحيبا خاصا بالمدرب نصر الدين النابي وتمنى له التوفيق.

وأشار  إلى أن إدارة المريخ، عملت على المحور البشري بتدعيم الفريق بلاعبين  أجانب، وذلك بانتداب صفقات بالدفاع والوسط والهجوم، واصفا اللاعبين  المحليين السودانيين بالمخلصين، وقال إنهم بالتعاون مع رئيس النادي، قاموا  بسداد كل تكاليف عقوداتهم.

وأعلن التازي  عن تعاقدهم مع شركة إيطالية وأخرى استشارية يابانية، لتطوير ستاد المريخ  وتهيئته للمباريات الإفريقية القادمة، ليصبح منارة لإفريقيا وليس السودان  في حسب، إلى جانب تطوير قناة المريخ الفضائية لتصبح منصة رياضية كبيرة  وواجهة إعلامية مشرفة.

وأضاف أنهم أكملوا تصينع الزي الجديد لفريق  المريخ وسوف يخوض به الفريق مباراته المقبلة أمام الأهلي المصري، مطالبا  اللاعبين بآداء قوي، متمنيا الوصول لمراحل متقدمة وأن ذلك هدفه الرئيسي في  هذه المرحلة.

وكشف رئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ، أحمد التازي عن الخطط  المستقبلية لنادي المريخ، والتي من بينها إكمال إتفاق مع شركة فرنسية  لإنشاء أكاديمية للاعبين الصغار، إلى جانب أنهم بدأوا في وضع برنامج توأمة  مع عدد من الأندية العالمية الكبيرة.

وفي رده على سؤال  حول ظهوره المفاجئ وإمكانية استمراره بإستراتيجية طويلة، قال أحمد التازي: "سوف أستمر في دعم نادي المريخ".

وأجاب عن سؤال بشأن عدم تجديد عقد اللاعب سيف تيري، بأن اللاعب لديه الآن بعض المشاكل، وتمنى أن تزول.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*40 فردًا في بعثة المريخ للقاهرة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
تغادر  بعثة المريخ السوداني، فجر الخميس، إلى القاهرة، وذلك قبل 6 أيام من  مواجهة الأهلي، في افتتاح دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وبلغ  حجم بعثة المريخ، 40 فردًا من ضمنهم 26 لاعبًا، وتم إسناد رئاسة البعثة إلى  الصادق مادبو أمين الصندوق، المتواجد حاليًا في القاهرة.

ولم  تتضمن البعثة، أسماء لاعبي فئة الشباب المسجلين بالكشف الأفريقي، وهم  المهاجم عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن والظهير الأيمن ناجي جمعة، والثلاثي المصاب  أحمد حامد التش وعماد الصيني ومصعب كردمان، وثلاثي الأزمة التعاقدية، رمضان  عجب وبخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ إلى القاهرة غداً مساءً ومعسكر تحضيري قصير قبل العودة

  تُشير متابعات #سبورتاق إلى أن بعثة "نادي المريخ" المتجهة إلى دولة مصر  العربية الشقيقة ستغادر مطار الخرطوم عند الثامنة من مساء غدا الخميس عبر  طيران تاركو برئاسة عضو المجلس "عمر محمد عبد الله".

 وتتكون البعثة من "25" لاعباً وقد تقرر سفر جميع المحترفين ما عدا "باسكال  إيبوسي" وقد سبق للنادي إيفاد "الصادق مادبو" وفداً للمقدمة بغية التحضير  لوصول البعثة.

 وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق فإن البعثة ستمكث بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة لأيام  عقب نهاية مباراة الفريق أمام الأهلي المصري لإقامة معسكر تحضيري قصير قبل  العودة إلى البلاد لمواجهة "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي في الجولة الثانية يوم  "23" فبراير.

 ويواجه "المريخ" نظيره "الأهلي القاهري" لحساب مباريات المجموعة الأولى من دوري أبطال إفريقيا يوم "16" فبراير القادم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ السوداني يوضّح ملامح خطته

  نصر الدين النابي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يبدي نصر الدين النابي سعادته الكبيرة بجاهزية سعيدي شونيه.
كشف مدرب المريخ التونسي، نصر الدين النابي، عن أنّ قدومه لتدريب  الفريق ليس من أجلّ مواجهة الأهلي المصري والبطولة الإفريقية، موضحًا أنّه  يخطّط إلى أهدافٍ واضحةٍ ومحدّدةٍ وتمّ الاتّفاق عليها مسبقًا.



وأشار  النابي إلى أنّ النجاح على صعيد كلّ البطولات يحتاج إلى تشخيصٍ وتخطيطٍ،  ووضعٍ للاستراتيجات المناسبة لخصوصية اللاعب السوداني ودرس ما ينقصنا  للوصول لمستويات الفرق الكبيرة.
وأبان أنّه مهما كانت الظروف سيدخل فريقه بعزيمةٍ وقوةٍ للحصول على مقعدٍ في الدور المقبل من البطولة الإفريقية.
وأردف” يجب ألاّ تكون أهدافنا محصورةً على دور المجموعات، وهذا لا يعني  أنّنا نهتم بدور المجموعات، فنحن لدينا إرادة لتشريف المريخ في المجموعات  والاجتهاد”.



وشدّد نصر الدين النابي على أنّ ملاقاة الأهلي المصري في المباراة الأولى يسعده، لجهة أنّها فرصة لتقديم الفريق بشكلٍ مختلفٍ.
وألمح التونسي إلى أنه ركّز في الفترة الماضية على تكوين فكرةٍ عامةٍ عن الفريق.
وقال النابي إنّ ما يؤرّقه في الوقت الراهن عدم انسجام العناصر الجدد مع القدامى.
وأردف”المشكلة الثانية هو الوقت، وليس لدي حلول جذرية، ولكنّ حاليًا شخصت وعندي خطة”.
وأوضح النابي أنّ عددًا من اللاعبين الأجانب غير جاهز للمباريات المقبلة للفريق، مشيرًا إلى أنّهم يملكون الإمكانيات الطيبة.
وأكمل” المشكلة ليس في إشراكهم بل في انسجامهم حتى يتواجدوا أمام الأهلي، ولن أخاطر بإشراك اللاعب غير الجاهز منهم”.
وكان نادي المريخ السوداني قد تعاقد مع التونسي نصر الدين النابي، خلفًا للفرنسي ديديه قوميز بعد مغادرته لتدريب سيمبا التنزاني.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الطيب: "الشرطة" قدم بروفة كبيرة لـ"المريخ" قبل المجموعات

  تحدث المدرب "محمد الطيب" الشهير بـ"مورينهو" لـ #سبورتاق حول مجريات  فريقه "الشرطة القضارف" أمام المريخ في الجولة التاسعة والتي انتهت  بالتعادل السلبي وقال: "أعتقد أننا واجهنا فريقاً كبيراً سيمضي إلى البطولة  الأفريقية، قدمنا له بروفة كبيرة ورائعة، من حيث الضغط والمطاردة ودفاع  المنطقة المتكامل مع الهجمات المرتدة السريعة".

 وأضاف : "هذا المنهج الفني يمكن للمريخ أن يلعب به في الخارج بإعتبار كونه  سيلعب على ثلاث محاور؛ فعندما تلعب بعيداً عن الديار، تلعب على الهجمات  المرتدة السريعة، وتلعب على الركلات الثابتة، وتلعب على أخطاء الأخصم،  لاسيما وأن الخصم يعتبر فريق كبير وسيعتمد على الكُرة المفتوحة، ولابد أن  يكون العمل الفني متواصلاً اثناء المبارة والهدف سيأتي في أي لحظة بناءاً  على المعطيات السابقة".

 وأردف: "وصيتي للمريخ، لابد للعناصر التي تلعب في خط الوسط أن تعتمد على  مبدأ السرعة في التحول بالهجمة والتصرف تحت الضغط وسرعة المباغتة والارتداد  بالكرة والتحسين والتنويع وحسن التصرف بالكرة، باعتبار أن الأحمر يلعب  أمام فريق مستعد استعداد جيد، وأتمنى للهلال والمريخ المضي قدما في البطولة  الافريقية".

 وأختتم حديثه قائلاً: "اعتقد أننا في الشرطة قدمنا أنفسنا بصورة جيدة،  وكما تعلمون أن فريق الشرطة وصل إلى مرحلة السنترليق في السابق؛ والآن يقدم  نفسه أمام القمة بهذه الصورة الفنية الجيدة، ونطمح أن يبقى الفريق كما كان  في أول مواسمه عندما صعدتُ به إلى الممتاز وقدمنا موسماً مميزاً اعتقد  الآن نحن نبني فريق في غياب عدة لاعبين، على غرار عمار الدمازين، ومنتصر  أزهري، وجدي، وصالح الأمين الذي شارك في جزء من المباراة، ونحن راضون كل  الرضا ونهنيء اللاعبين على ماقدموه من اداء ومع الوقت سنصير أقوى بأذن  الله، وأكرر أمنياتي القلبية للهلال والمريخ بموسم إفريقي مميز".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يقدم لاعبيه الاجانب والنابي للاعلام
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ في بادرة تعد  هي الاولى من نوعها في مجلس سوداكال قام ممثلي نادي المريخ بقيادة ابشر  الاربعاء بتقديم اللاعبين الاجانب بقيادة دارين وسعيدي وايبوسي وتوني  للاعلام بحضور المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ النابي الذي تقم تقديمه للاعلام  وطرح المدرب برنامجه للاعلام قبل سفره بساعات الى القاهرةلاداء مباراة  الجولة الاولي امام الاهلي المصري السادس عشر من الشهر الجاري ووأشاد أبشر  في كلمته بالرئيس الشرفي للمريخ، رجل الأعمال السعودي معالي الشيخ طه  التازي، وذلك على مجهوده الكبير في هذه المرحلة التي وصفها بالحساسة  والمهمة، مؤكدا أن التازي تكفل بجميع الصفقات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يثير الجدل بقضية جديدة
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اثار المريخ  الجدل بقضية جديدة تمثلت في اشراكه للاعبيه الموقوفين عن اي نشاط في مباراة  الفريق الاعدادية الاربعاء والتي انتهت لصالحه بهدفين حيث اشرك المريخ  محمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس بجانب رمضان عجب وكان الاتحاد العام قد اوقف  الثلاثي عن مزاولة اي نشاط بعد اعتماد تسجيلهم للمريخ ورفض استئناف الهلال  ويتوقع ان تثير تلك النقطة ازمة كبيرة خلال الفترة المقبلة باعتبار ان  الثلاثي كسر الايقاف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابعاد الثلاثي عجب ورشيد وبخيت من بعثة المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ غادرت في  الساعات الاولي من فجر اليوم الخميس، إلى القاهرة، وذلك قبل 6 أيام من  مواجهة الأهلي، في افتتاح دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وبلغ حجم بعثة المريخ، 40 فردًا من ضمنهم 26 لاعبًا، وتم إسناد رئاسة  البعثة إلى الصادق مادبو أمين الصندوق، المتواجد حاليًا في القاهرة.

وابعد المريخ،لاعبي فئة الشباب المسجلين بالكشف الأفريقي، وهم المهاجم عبد  الكريم عبد الرحمن والظهير الأيمن ناجي جمعة، والثلاثي المصاب أحمد حامد  التش وعماد الصيني ومصعب كردمان، وثلاثي الأزمة التعاقدية، رمضان عجب وبخيت  خميس ومحمد الرشيد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التازي يعد بحل مشكلة تيري وتحويل استاد المريخ لتحفة
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشف الرئيس  الفخري لنادي المريخ رجال الاعمال السعودي عن رغبته الصادقة في تقديم كل ما  عنده للمريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة وتحقيق المشاريع الطموحة لاسرة الناي  والتي تتمثل في نهضة وتطوير النشاط الرياضي بالمريخ 

وقال التازي في حديثه عبر الهاتفي لوسائل الإعلام السودانية، من مقر إقامته  بالمملكة العربية السعودية، خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي نظمه نادي المريخ  لتقديم المدير الفني نصر الدين النابي واللاعبين الأجانب.

وقال التازي، إنه يرحب أولا بجمهور الزعيم "أحد ألقاب نادي المريخ"، لأنهم  السند ورقم واحد، وأنه في الأصل مشجع مريخي منذ صغره، قبل أن يكون رئيسا  شرفيا له.

واضاف التازي الذي تحدث لوسائل الإعلام لأول مرة، أنه مشجع مريخي حتى منذ  مرحلة اللاعب إبراهومة "بداية تسعينات القرن الماضي"، مشيرا إلى أن كل  أسرته ذات الجذور السودانية تشجع المريخ، منذ أواخر أربعينات القرن الماضي،  حينما أسسوا الغرفة التجارية بمدينة بحري.

وتابع أنه من منطلق حبه لجماهير المريخ العظيمة قام ببعض الأمور في هذا  الوقت الذي وصفه بالضيق المتزامن مع انطلاق مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال  إفريقيا، مرحبا ترحيبا خاصا بالمدرب نصر الدين النابي وتمنى له التوفيق.

وأشار إلى أن إدارة المريخ، عملت على المحور البشري بتدعيم الفريق بلاعبين  أجانب، وذلك بانتداب صفقات بالدفاع والوسط والهجوم، واصفا اللاعبين  المحليين السودانيين بالمخلصين، وقال إنهم بالتعاون مع رئيس النادي، قاموا  بسداد كل تكاليف عقوداتهم.

وأعلن التازي عن تعاقدهم مع شركة إيطالية وأخرى استشارية يابانية، لتطوير  ستاد المريخ وتهيئته للمباريات الإفريقية القادمة، ليصبح منارة لإفريقيا  وليس السودان في حسب، إلى جانب تطوير قناة المريخ الفضائية لتصبح منصة  رياضية كبيرة وواجهة إعلامية مشرفة.

وأضاف أنهم أكملوا تصينع الزي الجديد لفريق المريخ وسوف يخوض به الفريق  مباراته المقبلة أمام الأهلي المصري، مطالبا اللاعبين بآداء قوي، متمنيا  الوصول لمراحل متقدمة وأن ذلك هدفه الرئيسي في هذه المرحلة.

وكشف رئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ، أحمد التازي عن الخطط المستقبلية لنادي  المريخ، والتي من بينها إكمال إتفاق مع شركة فرنسية لإنشاء أكاديمية  للاعبين الصغار، إلى جانب أنهم بدأوا في وضع برنامج توأمة مع عدد من  الأندية العالمية الكبيرة.

وفي رده على سؤال كووورة حول ظهوره المفاجئ وإمكانية استمراره بإستراتيجية طويلة، قال أحمد التازي: "سوف أستمر في دعم نادي المريخ".

وأجاب عن سؤال بشأن عدم تجديد عقد اللاعب سيف تيري، بأن اللاعب لديه الآن بعض المشاكل، وتمنى أن تزول.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يوغندي المريخ يصل الخرطوم
 ا



 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وصل نجم وسط  الملعب الأوغندي سعيدي شونيه لمطار الخرطوم للإنخراط مع الفريق خلال الفترة  المقبلة، وقد كان في إستقباله بمطار الخرطوم كل من مدير الكرة بالنادي أنس  نصر الدين إضافة للمكتب الإعلامي لنادي المريخ، ويعد النجم الأوغندي من  أبرز نجوم منتخب أوغندا للمحليين الذي إختتم مشاركته في بطولة الشأن 2020  بالكاميرون في دور المجموعات، كما كان ينشط اللاعب رفقة فريق الضرائب  الأوغندي، وقد تكفل بإتمام صفقة اللاعب رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال، وقد  ظل النجم الأوغندي سعيدي شونيه مواصلاً في تدريباته مما يمكنه من الإنخراط  مباشرة مع الفريق الذي يستعد للسفر للقاهرة لمواجهة الأهلي المصري في أولى  مباريات المريخ بدور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات الرئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ في مؤتمر تقديم المدرب "نصر الدين النابي" والمحترفين الجدد  بفندق كورنثيا امس



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة
المريخ يحصد استهداف الاتحاد وفشل سوداكال
* واصل فريق المريخ نزيف النقاط في منافسة الدوري وهذا أمر طبيعي.. فالمريخ من الصعب أن يصمد كثيراً أمام استهداف اتحاد الطاغية وإدارة الرئيس الكيري الفاشل المخرب سوداكال عميل طاغية الاتحاد..
 * بمؤامرة مشتركة بين طاغية الاتحاد ولجانه الزرقاء اللئيمة وأثرياء الهلال الذين أتى بهم الطاغية فقد المريخ لاعبين مؤثرين وعلى رأسهم رمضان عجب هداف الدوري السابق وأحسن من ينفذ الركلات الحرة التي أصبحت تنفذ بشكل عشوائي ومخجل..
 * وبإدارة الفاشل سوداكال فقد المريخ حارسه الأول أبوعشرين وهداف العرب محمد عبدالرحمن صاحب المهارة والحساسية العالية في الوصول للشباك.. كما تسبب الفاشل سوداكال بمراوغاته وألاعيبه وخداعه في عدم استقرار الأجهزة الفنية.. وتسبب أيضاً في تأخير وصول المحترفين الجدد.. كما تخبط المدرب الجديد النابي بلهفته في الحاق المحترفين بمباراة الأهلي القاهري الثلاثاء القادم ليقحم بهم من دون تجهيز بدني فخسر المدافع النيجيري الممتاز بالشد العضلي.. ولا نعتقد إنه يستطيع إلحاقهم بمرحلة المجموعات للأسف..
 * وعاد تحكيم اتحاد الطاغية لعادته القديمة بخدمة الهلال وعرقلة المريخ ففي مباراة الهلال والأهلي الأخيرة صرف الحكم الفاشل المنحاز ركلتي جزاء للأهلي خاصة الكرة التي صدها محترف الهلال بساعده وسط دهشة الجميع في أكبر فضيحة لحكم المباراة.. وأمس صرف الطريفي ركلتي جزاء للمريخ في الشوط الثاني واحدة لمسة يد والثانية ارتكبها حارس الشرطة مع النيجيري بمسكه من الخلف ووسط الدهشة احتسبها الطريفي مخالفة ضد المريخ!!
 * ولسوء حظ المريخ فقد أيضاً رمانته صانع الألعاب وصاحب الحلول الفردية التش بالإصابة.. والذي ترك أثراً سلبياً كبيراً على وسط الفرقة الحمراء بجانب رمضان عجب..
 * المريخ سيعاني كثيراً هذا الموسم محلياً وأفريقيا.. وكان الله في عون المريخ..

البسوا طرح

* منذ أن جاء اتحاد الكرة الحالي بالرشاوي والفساد عبر أمانة الفساد والخراب الزرقاء بحزب الكيزان البائد ظللت أكتب وأؤكد إن هذا الاتحاد الكيزاني الذي تتشكل كل لجانه من غلاة مشجعي الهلال وأكثرهم حقداً على المريخ جاء ليضرب عصفورين بحجر..
 * أولاً خدمة نادي الهلال ورفع شأنه بكل السبل القانونية وغير القانونية ليصبح القمة الوحيدة في السودان بلا منافس.. وثانياً ضرب منافسه المريخ بكل السبل غير القانونية لتدميره ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية..
 * تدمير المريخ بدأ بإغتيال نجمه بكري المدينة عندما دبروا له التمثيلية القذرة الخسيسة عندما كان مصاباً وفرضوا عليه السفر دون أن يتكفلوا بمصروفات علاجه مستغلين شخصيته كشاب ابن بلد بسيط وقلبه حار لا يقبل الإذلال والحقارة.. ليتهموه بالهروب  ثم الإيقاف نصف عام..
 * ثم لاحقوه مرة أخرى واتهموه بالإعتداء على الحكم وهو برئ فالمعتدين على الحكم المساعد (وليس الحكم) كانوا فئة من المشجعين خرجوا عن طورهم بسبب قرارات استفزازية لحكم مدسوس لم يسمع به أحد من قبل..  وبعد أن هيأ الاتحاد الجو للجمهور بتنظيم المباراة بدون حراسة أمنية ثم تعيين حكم نكرة متربص ومستفز أخرج الجمهور عن طوره رغم أن فريقه متقدماً في النتيجة..
 * نجحوا في ضرب بكري من جديد بابعاده عن الملاعب وعمره 31 عاماً ليعود مؤخراً بعد أن وصل سن ال33 وفقد الكثير من حيويته ونشاطه بتقدم السن..
 * ثم وجدوا ضالتهم في المخرب وأسوأ وأفشل إداري يظهر في تاريخ المريخ على الإطلاق المدعو سوداكال ليتمسكوا به ويمكنوه من إدارة المريخ رغم أن فترة مجلسه انتهت قبل أكثر من أربعة أشهر ورغم أنه أصبح منبوذا حتى داخل مجلسه!!
 * وفي الجانب الآخر ظلوا يعملون على تقوية الهلال باستقطاب الأثرياء لإدارته بالتعيين بينما يرفضون ذلك للمريخ حتى يستمر ألعوبتهم الفاشل والمخرب سوداكال في إدارة المريخ لينفذ أجندتهم القذرة الخسيسة في تدمير الكيان الأحمر..
 * ساعدهم هذا السوداكال وخدمهم بالتفريط في هداف البطولة العربية والمريخ محمد عبدالرحمن ليذهب إلى الهلال.. ثم ساعدهم مرة أخرى بترك نجوم المريخ الأساسيين أبوعشرسن ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد لقمة سائغة في أيدي أثرياء الهلال ليفقد المريخ حارسه الأول أبوعشرين ولولا تدخل أهل الوجعة في المريخ لكان عجب والرشيد يرتديان اليوم شعار الهلال بجانب لاعبين آخرين في المريخ كان يمكن أيضاً أن يتجهوا للهلال لولا تدخل أهل الوجعة بإعادة قيدهم..
 * بعد أن فقد الهلال الأمل في انتزاع رمضان والرشيد اتجه منسوبوه في لجان الاتحاد لضرب المريخ من جديد والاضرار به باغتيال لاعبيه رمضان والرشيد بجانب بخيت..
 * في التجمع الأخير وغير المفهوم لمنتخب برقو وخالد بخيت (والذي أصلاً تم تدبيره لايقاف الدوري ومنح الفرصة للهلال للمشاركة في دورة سيمبا بتنزانيا) تم ابعاد ثلاثي المريخ المنكوب من الاختيار فأدركنا إن هناك مؤامرة ومخطط لئيم لإعدام الثلاثي وقد كتبت عن ذلك بالفعل.. وعليه لم أتفاجأ بقرارات الحقد والتشفي البغيضة التي صدرت أمس وتتماشى مع سياسة تدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية..
 * ظل أصحاب الوجوه التي اسودت من شدة الحقد والخساسة يماطلون في اصدار قرار حول الثلاثي لأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر حتى يأتي الإيقاف لقرابة العام بإضافة ستة أشهر أخرى لفترة الإيقاف الأولى كما أن الإيقاف عن مزاولة أي نشاط رياضي يعنى  الحرمان من المشاركة حتى في المباريات الحبية وهذه أقصى درجات الكيد والاستهداف والظلم من قبل أحقد وأظلم خلق الله.. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..
 * حددت اللائحة الدولية معاقبة أي لاعب يوقع عقدين خلال فترة واحدة ودون أسباب مقنعة بالإيقاف ما بين 4 إلى 6 أشهر حسب حجم الجرم بمعنى أن الإيقاف للفترة القصوى (6 أشهر) يكون للحالات الاجرامية وخداع اللاعب للأندية طمعا في جني أموال أكثر .. أو عند تكرار المخالفة..
 * الكل يعلم إن هناك ظروف وملابسات قادت اللاعبين للتوقيع للهلال مضطرين رغم أن رغبتهما كانت الاستمرار مع المريخ وما أن زالت الظروف تراجع اللاعبان وقررا البقاء في ناديهما..
 * كما أن الهلال سلك سلوكاً إجرامي و غير أخلاقي في التعامل مع اللاعبين  فالهلال كان هدفه الأساسي زعزعة المريخ وكسب لقاء القمة الحاسم على بطولة الدوري.. بتعمده التخلي عن اتفاق السرية وكشفه للاتفاق عبر الأسافير يوم مباراة القمة معرضاً اللاعبين للحرج الشديد وهما في معسكر المريخ بل مهدداً سلامتهما!!
 * إذا استأنف اللاعبان هذا القرار الكيدي الظالم ولم تنصفهما لجنة مشجعي الهلال في الاستئنافات يمكنهما الاستئناف لمحكمة كاس والتركيز على أن فسخ عقديهما مع الهلال جاء بسبب السلوك غير الأخلاقي للهلال وتعريض سلامتهما للخطر بإعلان الهلال للاتفاق يوم مباراة القمة الحاسمة على بطولة الدوري وهما في معسكر المريخ..
 * وعلى نادي المريخ أن يدعم استئناف اللاعبين بكشف لجوء الهلال للتأثير على اللاعبين ودفع أموال لهما رغم أن منافسة الدوري مستمرة وهناك مباراة حاسمة على البطولة بين الناديين.. ويمكن أن يقدم المريخ نقداً لمادة الفترة الحرة بإبلاغ الفيفا ليكون هناك شرط بعدم التفاوض مع لاعبي نادي لا زال منافساً داخل الملعب للنادي المفاوض..
 * إذا كان في لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب ذرة احساس بالظلم والاستهداف والكيد الذي يحدث لزملائهم من قبل لجان الحقد والتشفي في الاتحاد لكتبوا خطاب التماس للاتحاد ليعفيهم من الانضمام للمنتخب لأسباب نفسية..
 * وإذا رفض الاتحاد الالتماس فعليه أن يتحمل تداعيات اختيار لاعبين محبطين نفسياً لمنتخب يشرف عليه اتحاد سياسته هدم وتدمير المريخ واغتيال لاعبيه..!!
 * لقد طفح الكيل وبلغ السيل الزبي في استهداف المريخ ولاعبيه دون أن يقاوم نادي المريخ هذا الظلم الطاغي والاستهداف القذر الخسيس الحقير.. وأقولها بكل قوة إذا كان كيان المريخ كله غير قادر للتصدي لهذا الاستهداف والتدمير المعلن فعلى كل فرد في هذا الكيان أن يلبس طرحة وينزوي بعيداً..
 * تردد إن الاتحاد اعتمد النظام الاساسي الأول للمريخ 2019 وداس على توجيهات الفيفا بإعادة صياغة هذا النظام والذي تم بالفعل ولكن طاغية الاتحاد ألغى موجهات الفيفا وأبقى على النظام المشبوه والذي يكرس لاستمرارية المخرب الفاشل سوداكال وقفل الطريق أمام القطب حازم من الترشح بجانب منع أي عضوية جديدة من المشاركة في جمعية الانتخابات إلا بعد عام من اكتسابها..
 * هذه المؤامرة التي يقودها طاغية الاتحاد أوحت إن لجنة ناس عامر متواطئة مع الطاغية وكانت تضيع الزمن وتضحك على أهل المريخ..!!
 * مجلس المريخ انتهت ولايته قبل أكثر من أربعة أشهر  وشغال (كيري) .. وسوداكال رئيس مكلف غير شرعي وسبق أن صرح طاغية الاتحاد  انهم لن يعترفوا برئاسة سوداكال الا باعتماده  رئيسا من داخل الجمعية العمومية للمريخ.. ولكن بلع الطاغية الكذاب أقواله وسمح لسوداكال ليهمن على نادي المريخ بصفة رئيس.. تبا لهذا الطاغية.
 * العمل في الاتحاد الفاسد اصبح (هملة) فلا يوجد أي احترام للقوانين.. شغالين تتيس وحسب مزاجهم وما يحقق مصالحهم ومصالح مدللهم الهلال..
 * المريخ أصبح العوبة في أيدي لجان الآتحاد.. يفعلون به ما يشاءون تخريباً وتدميراً ويضحكون على أهل المريخ العاجزين في الدفاع عن كيانهم..
 * يا أهل المريخ لقد طفح كيل استهداف ناديكم وتدميره  فاما ان تكونوا  رجالا للدفاع عن الكيان.. أو تلبسوا الطرح و تنزووا بعيدا..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى



إسماعيل حسن
معقولة يا الطريفي..
* بينما كان المريخ ضاغطا في الشوط الثاني… تحديداً في الدقائق الأخيرة.. وكان قريباً من إحراز هدف في أي لحظة.. كان حكم المباراة الطريفي الصديق ينظر لساعته كل دقيقة.. وعندما وصلت الدقيقة خمسة وأربعين، ما صدق.. وعلى طول أطلق صافرة النهاية.. ليكون الشوط الثاني لمباراة المريخ والشرطة القضارف أمس، أول شوط في تاريخ كرة القدم، تكون فيه قريب الخمسة تغييرات، ودقائق مستقطعة، وينهيه الحكم بدون إضافة أي دقيقة أو حتى ثانية..
 * بالإضافة إلى ذلك.. لمست الكرة في نفس الشوط، يد مدافع من الشرطة داخل الخط، ولم يحتسبها الطريفي ضربة جزاء، وعرقل أبو عشرين آرنولد بانقا قرب المرمى، واحتسبها الطريفي ضد بانقا.. واعتدى علي جعفر على لاعب من المريخ أمام الخط اعتداءً أشبه بالتصفية، فمنحه بطاقة صفراء بدل الحمراء..
 * أخي الطريفي، لو إنت زول نصيحة.. رجاء شاهد شريط المباراة.. وانظر كيف ظلمت المريخ، وراجع كفاءتك ونزاهتك.. ودوليتك.. واستغفر الله بعد أن تعتذر للمريخ..
 * نقول هذا كله ولا نعفي النابي من غرابة تعديلاته في الشوط الثاني..
 * تيري وبانقا كانا أكثر حركة وازعاجاً في خط المقدمة.. وتوقعنا إخراج وجدي وأي لاعب من خط الوسط، وإدخال بكري وتوني إلى جانب بانقا وتيري.. لزيادة الضغط الهجومي.. ولكنه فاجأنا بإخراجهما..
 * عموماً توقعنا أن يقدم نجوم الشرطة تجربة مفيدة للمريخ بمباراة في كرة القدم، ولكنهم للأسف قدموا مباراة في الدفسي والرفسي والتمثيل على الحكم، مع إنو الحكم ما مقصر معاهم، وما محتاج تمثيل منهم..
 * ختاماً.. تبقى الحقيقة أن المريخ لا يزال يحتاج لتجربة ودية أو تجربتين في القاهرة ضد أي فريق قوي، يلعب فيهما بتشكيلة الأهلي القاهري..
 *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..*
 * حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..
 * شخصياً ليس لدي تفسير للعقوبات القاسية التي أوقعتها لجنة الانضباط على ثلاثي المريخ العجب وحمو وبخيت، سوى أنها انتقام منهم لأنهم فضلوا المريخ على الهلال..
 * تاني لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله… العقوبات ليست ستة أشهر كما زعمت اللجنة… إنما تسعة أشهر بعد أضافة الفترة التي توقفها اللاعبون بعد قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في نوفمبر العام الماضي، بسبب استئناف تقدم به الهلال..
 * حسب لائحة الانضباط فإن العقوبة القصوى في حالة هذا الثلاثي، هي الإيقاف لمدة ستة أشهر، فلماذا أسقطت اللجنة الأشهر الثلاثة التي توقفها اللاعبون، وقررت سريان العقوبة من تاريخ اعتمادهم للمريخ في يناير؟؟!!
 * لو أن جريمة اللاعبين كانت إعتداء على حكم أو لاعب أو مشجع، لتقبلنا العقوبة حتى لو كانت سنة..
 * ولو أنهم هاجموا الاتحاد او سبوا عضوا من أعضائه بألفاظ نابية غير كريمة، برضو كنا ح نتقبل أي عقوبة.. ولكنهم مارسوا حقهم المشروع، ووقعوا عقداً مع الهلال، قبل أن يندموا عليه، ويوقعوا عقداً جديداً مع فريقهم الأساسي المريخ، في محاولة لتصحيح الخطأ الذي ارتكبوه..
 * وبالتأكيد تعلم اللجنة أنهم عندما فعلوا ذلك، فعلوه بحسن نية، ولم يكونوا يعلمون ما يترتب عليه.. فلماذا لم تضع ذلك في الاعتبار عندما أصدرت عقوبة إعدامهم؟؟!!
 * لجنة الاستئنافات كتر خيرها عندما أصدرت قرارها بشأن استئناف الهلال، عقدت مؤتمراً صحفياً أوضحت فيه النقاط القانونية التي استندت عليها في رفضها للاستئناف.. فلماذا لم تعقد لجنة الانضباط مؤتمراً مماثلاً توضح فيه من حضر الاجتماع من أعضاء اللجنة، والنقاط التي استندت عليها في إصدارها لهذا الحكم القاسي؟ ولماذا أسقطت الفترة التي توقفها اللاعبون قبل قراراتها..؟؟!! ولماذا اختارت العقوبة القصوى؟؟
 * عموماً لأول مرة في تاريخ القضاء الرياضي، تصدر لجنة عدلية ضد لاعب، عقوبة تفوق حجم جريمته، ولا تحمل في ظاهرها أو باطنها، أي مقاصد تربوية..
 * ختاماً… نتوقع أن تكون للجنة الاستئنافات كلمة مختلفة، تحق من خلالها الحق، وتعيد الثقة في اللجان العدلية للاتحاد العام..
 *من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله*
 * بحكم الجوار، تعوّد فتى المريخ المعروف عماد الماحي أبو طيف، أن يقل بسيارته، مدرب المريخ كابتن الضو قدم الخير، إلى التمارين والمباريات… وعقب مباراة المريخ الأخيرة أمام الهلال، والتي انتهت بفوز المريخ، وبينما الكل يحتفل بهذا الفوز والعرض البديع الذي قدمه الفريق، شاهد أبو طيف كابتن الضو، وهو يبحث عن ركشة أو ترحال يعود به إلى المنزل، فناداه وأقله بسيارته.. وبعد أن اوصله، وعاد إلى منزله، راودت أبو طيف الكثير من الأفكار، وقفزت إلى ذهنه فكرة تبني مبادرة لتكريم هذا اللاعب الخلوق.. تقديرا لتضحياته وإخلاصه للمريخ، ونذره لحياته كلها لخدمته مشجعا ولاعبا ومدربا، بدون من ولا أذى.. ونمت الفكرة إلى أن أصبحت قناعة بأن يكون التكريم نوعياً وأدبياً يليق بالضو.. ووجد أن السيارة هي أفضل ما يمكن أن يقدمه محبو المريخ لمدربهم الخلوق.. فاتصل بقطب المريخ في أبو ظبي دكتور جار النبي، وعرض عليه الفكرة، فرحب بها من فوره، واقترح انشاء قروب لهذا الغرض، وأعلن تبرعه بمبلغ خمسين ألف جنيه، ليكون ضربة البداية لانطلاقة المشروع..
 * وبالفعل تم إنشاء القروب، وتوالت (الدعومات) المقدرة من روابط دبي وأبو ظبي وقطر.. وعدد كبير من محبي المريخ بالداخل، وتم تكليف قطب المريخ جعفر سنادة لتولي مسؤولية استلامها عبر حساب بنكك الخاص به.. وبحمد الله تم تجميع المبلغ الكافي لحفل التكريم من وإلى.. وقيمة السيارة.. وتم الاحتفال في ليلة ليلية تاريخية بأكاديمية الدراسات الأمنية في سوبا، وشارك فيه قدامى نجوم المريخ والهلال بمباراة استعراضية. وفنان الشباب صلاح ولي بباقة من أروع الأغنيات.. وتسلم كابتن الضو مفتاح السيارة من زعيم أمة المريخ رئيس لجنة التكريم محمد الياس محجوب.. ولحظتها خانت العبرة كابتن الضو، فتسلم المايك شاكراً محبي المريخ على هذا التكريم الذي يرسخ قبل كل شيء لقيمة الوفاء في الديار الحمراء.. ويؤكد على أن عالم المريخ عالم جميل بالفعل لا بالقول..
 * ولأن من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله، فإن من حق عمدة المريخ أبو طيف، أن نقول له شكراً على هذه الفكرة الإنسانية الرائعة النبيلة، وعلى تسخيرك لها كل وقتك وجهدك وفكرك ومالك حتى نبتت وأينعت وحكت عن أصالة معدن أبناء المريخ، وحبهم الخرافي لفريقهم ولكل من له علاقة به…
 * دمت حبيبنا أبو طيف ذخراً لمريخنا العظيم، وداعياً من دعاة الجمال والألق في ربوعه….. والله لا جاب يوم شكرك..
 * وآه آه…. آه لو ما كنت من ناسنا.. كان أسفانا وا مأساتنا وا ذلنا..
 * وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
إستهداف مع سبق الإصرار والترصّد




â–،  لم تختلف قرارات لجنة الإنضباط بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عن بقيّة قرارات لجان الإتحاد (الزرقاء) التي لا هم لها سوى عرقلة المريخ وممارسة كل أنواع التشفّي والإقصاء لثلاثي المريخ بسبب عدولهم عن قرار التعاقد مع فريق العرضة شمال وتجديد الولاء للمريخ.

â–،  أعيد وأكرر أن الخطأ في المقام الأول هو خطأ لاعبين استعجلوا التوقيع للند لوضع المريخ في مطب تجديد التعاقد وإغراءهم بمال مضاعف يفوق ما دفعه لهم الند التقليدي هذا إن سلمنا جدلاً أنه ند قياساً على مسيرة الدوري في المواسم الثلاثة الأخيرة التي حقق خلالها المريخ اللقب على التوالي.

â–،  نعم، هناك خطأ يستحق العقوبة وفقاً لقوانين الإتحاد الدولي ولكن أن تأتي العقوبة بدوافع التشفّي والإصرار على إقصاء اللاعبين وحرمانهم من المريخ محلياً وإفريقياً حتى تاريخ 21/07/2021 فهو أمر كريه يستوجب إتخاذ موقف قوي وشجاع من قبل إدارة المريخ وتبني إسقاط هذا الإتحاد الفاشل والمنحاز.

â–،  ذكرت لجنة الإنضباط في قرارها بأن ثلاثي المريخ خالف المادة (59) (التزوير والتزييف) الفقرة (2) من لائحة الإنضباط والتي تنص على (إذا كان مرتكب المخالفة لاعباً يعاقب بست مباريات على الأقل).

â–،  قرار لجنة الإنضباط ذكر ما يلي (بموجب المادة (59) (2) من لائحة الانضباط 2018 تعديل 2019 قررت اللجنة ايقاف اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد لمدة ستة اشهر عن مزاولة اي نشاط رياضي اعتباراً من 21 يناير 2021 تاريخ اعتمادهم في نادي المريخ الخرطوم).

â–،  ما علاقة تاريخ إعتماد ثلاثي المريخ بكشوفات النادي بتاريخ المخالفة؟.

â–،  حسب قرار لجنة أوضاع وإنتقالات اللاعبين غير الهواة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فإن تاريخ سريان عقود رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس مع المريخ يبدأ بتاريخ 01/11/2020 وهو تاريخ المخالفة الفعلي فلماذا إعتبرت لجنة الإنضباط الزرقاء تاريخ 21/01/2021 هو التاريخ الفعلي للمخالفة.
â–،  بمنطق لجنة الإنضباط المعوج فإن عقودات الثلاثي تبدأ من تاريخ الحادي والعشرين من يناير هذا إن قبلنا به دون شك.

â–،  تاريخ إرتكاب المخالفة هو الأول من نوفمبر من العام 2020 ومنذ التاريخ المذكور فإن ثلاثي المريخ (موقوف) عن مزاولة النشاط الرياضي بموجب لجان الإتحاد فلماذا أسقطت لجنة الإنضباط الزرقاء 81 يوماً من فترة توقّف الثلاثي من إجمالي فترة الإيقاف التعسفية.

â–،  الإجابة لا تحتاج إلى الكثير من الدهاء لأن قادة الإتحاد ولجانه الزرقاء درجوا على معاقبة لاعبي المريخ وإقصاءهم وممارسة كل أنواع التشفّي.

â–،  عاقبوا جبرة في 2003 لكسر المريخ في أكثر المواسم الحمراء التي كان يحتاج فيها الأحمر إلى التعاطف من الجميع بعد كارثة أم مغد.

â–،  وعاقبوا بكري وأبعدوه عن المنتخب لا لشئ سوى لأنه (قطع الزلط) متجهاً إلى العرضة جنوب ورافضاً البقاء بالعرضة شمال

â–،  وجاء الدور على ثلاثي المريخ بالحرمان لموسم كامل.

â–،  نعم، موسم بالتمام والكمال وليس (ستة أشهر) كما تحاول لجنة الإنضباط الزرقاء ان توهم الشارع الرياضي بأنها طبّقت القوانين وإستندت إلى اللوائح.

â–،  سريان الإيقاف من 21 يناير يعني ان الثلاثي لن يلعب مع المريخ إلا في الموسم الجديد 2021-2022 ولن يشارك في دوري المجموعات مع الأحمر وهو أمر مقصود وتشفّي مع سبق الإصرار والترصّد لإعدام الثلاثي.

â–،  إذا كانت لجان الإتحاد العرجاء أخذت من سابقة عوض خميس مع النصر والهلال مرجعاً قانونياً ودستوراً لتطبيق العقوبة فنقول لهم أن تاريخ إيقاف عوض خميس حدد ببداية سريان عقده الجديد قبل ان تلغي هيئة التحكيم السعودية القرار عن بكرة أبيه.

â–،  إذا كانت المادة تحدثت عن الإيقاف (لست مباريات على الأقل) فلماذا الإقصاء لمدة (ستة أشهر) ولماذا لجأت اللجنة المذكورة إلى الإعتماد على الفترة الزمنية في الإيقاف وليس عدد المباريات كما أشارت المادة.

â–،  إعتماد اللاعبين بكشوفات نادي المريخ لا علاقة له بتاريخ وقوع المخالفة والتي تمثّل هنا تاريخ التوقيع وبداية سريان العقد الجديد.

â–،  هو ذات الإتحاد الذي أقصى بكري وحرم المنتخب من جهوده وهو نفس الإتحاد الذي تسبب في تجميد كرة القدم بالسودان وإقصاء المريخ من دوري الأبطال بعد أن أرسلهم الأحمر إلى ذيلية المجموعة.

â–،  هو ذات الإتحاد الذي جاب أرجاء السجل المدني لإيجاد ما يعاقب به المريخ في قضية باسكال وذات الإتحاد الذي جلس متفرجاً على مآسي المريخ الإدارية دون حراك وبالتأكيد هو ذات الإتحاد الذي حرم المريخ من لاعبيه الثلاثة لموسم كامل في أول سابقة في تاريخ كرة القدم العالمية.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور : تكريم مشجع المريخ (عطبرة) بحوش المريخ ومريخاب سند يعلنون تكريمه ويناشدون الصفوة بضرورة تكريم عطبرة عاشق الزعيم




كتب : أحمد دراج

كرم قطبي المريخ عز الدين بسطاوي ومشجع المريخ واحد قياداته التشجيعية حسن الشيخ (العشرة) مشجع المريخ (وقيع الله أحمد جماع) المعروف والمحبوب وسط الصفوة (عطبرة) عصر اليوم الأربعاء الموافق 10 يناير  2021م بحوش نادي المريخ.


ووجدت خطوة التكريم أشادة كبيرة من الصفوة بإعتبار أن عطبرة يعتبر مثال للصفوة الذين يعشقون ويحبون المريخ حيث يقضي هذا المشجع يوميا ما يقارب ال(7) ساعات في حوش المريخ وأصبح محبوب جدا للصفوة وكذلك عند اللاعبين والأداريين.

وكان التكريم ونسبة لحب هذا العاشق لناديه وتفانيه في تشجعيه وقيادته خلال الأيام السابقة لنفرة قروب القلعة الحمراء في نفرة الجار لأعمار (2) وكانت عبارة عن جوال أسمنت لكل لمشجع لصيانة المدرجات وصاحب التكريم قدموا لعطبرة لبسة رياضية بألوان المريخ ولبسات سودانية عدد (2 جلابية على الله) أضافة لمبلغ مالي.


وأعلن تنظيم مريخاب سند الكيان أنه خلال الأسبوع القادم سيقوم بتكريم عطبرة وناشدت جميع الصفوة لتكريم هذا المشجع.

ومن جانبه شكر المشجع عطبرة القائمين على أمر تكريمه وتمنى الشفاء العاجل للقيادي الجماهيري حسن الشيخ (العشرة) الذي سيغادرنا مستشفيا خلال الفترة القادمة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد وصول التراك أمس الثلاثاء محاولات ماكوكية من نادي المريخ لأصدار تأشيرات دخول للمهندسين المصريين للبلاد



وهما المهندس / أحمد عيد عبدالعاطي والمهندس / طه محمد عبدالله وهما المشرفين والمكلفين من قبل شركاتهم من أجل تركيب التراك.

والإجراءات الصارمة من قبل الداخلية والخارجية المصرية بشأن مواطنيها خارج مصر تجري محاولات مع قنصلية جمهورية مصر بالخرطوم من أجل التسريع في دخولهم حتى تتم عملة تركيب المضمار.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• إشبيلية يحبط برشلونة بثنائية ويضع قدمًا في نهائي كأس الملك
• مانشستر سيتي يبلغ ربع نهائي الكأس بأقل مجهود بعد فوزه على سوانزي 
• إيفرتون يطرد توتنهام من الكأس في مباراة مجنون.. ليستر وشيفيلد يتأهلان
• أتالانتا يضرب موعدا مع يوفنتوس في نهائي الكأس بعد فوزه على نابولي
• فوز باهت لباريس على كان.. ونيس ومارسيليا وموناكو يتقدموا إلى دور الـ 32
• ألانيا سبور يطيح بجالطة سراي خارج كأس تركيا بثلاثة اهداف لهدفين
• أياكس يتجاوز أيندهوفن.. وتعادل قاتل لبراجا أمام بورتو في كأس البرتغال
• تأجيل مباراة الوداد وكايزر تشيفز وطلب ترحيلها خارج المغرب
• بايرن ميونيخ يتسلح بحلم السداسية ضد طموحات تيجريس المكسيكي
• مانشستر سيتي يحدد الصيف المقبل موعداً لبدء التفاوض مع ميسي
• حالة وفاة تُبعد جيروم بواتينج نجم بايرن عن نهائي مونديال الأندية
• رابطة الليجا تُحقق في تصريحات بيكيه المسيئة عن حكام الدوري الاسباني
• نيمار يغادر مباراة الكأس مصاباً.. ولعنة الأبطال تطارده مجددا
• نادي شباب الأهلي دبي يتعاقد مع الاماراتي عمر عبد الرحمن "عموري"
• رسمياً.. نقل مباراة أتلتيكو مدريد وتشيلسي بأبطال اوروبا إلى رومانيا 
• ريال مدريد يعلن إصابة البرازيلي مارسيلو في مباراة خيتافي
• الاتحاد المغربي يبلغ الكاف بعدم قيام مباراة الوداد وكايزرتشيف الجنوب افريقي
• بالاك نجم بايرن ميونخ: موسيالا ليس مستعدا لارتداء قميص ألمانيا
• موسيماني: لن أستطيع إرضاء 100 مليون مشجع للأهلي المصري
• الشناوي: نعاني من الغيابات.. وخطأ كهربا والشحات كان عفويا
• كومان: نستحق ركلة جزاء أمام إشبيلية.. وعلينا القتال من أجل الفوز في العودة
• دي يونج: نستطيع التعويض أمام إشبيلية والتأهل الى النهائي
• تركي آل الشخ: لا علاقة لي بالاستثمار في الرياضة بمصر من قريب أو بعيد
• بيرلو: إنتر ميلان لم يسدد أي كرة على مرمى يوفنتوس
• توخيل يتغنى بكانتي.. ويؤكد مشاركة زياش أمام بارنسلي
• جوارديولا: البريميرليج دوري رائع، وما زلت أريد التدريب فيه
• فينيسيوس: ريال مدريد سينهي الليجا على ما يرام




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

❖ #دوري_ابطال_افريقيا  المجموعات






* فيتا كلوب - الكونغو (-- : --) سيمبا - تنزانيا 21:00  beIN 8  المجموعة A




* الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) مولودية - الجزائر 21:00  beIN 7  المجموعة D


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_العالم_للأندية  قطر 2021


* الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) بالميراس - البرازيل 17:00  beIN 1  المركز الثالث


* بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) تيجريس أونال - المكسيك 20:00  beIN 1  النهائي


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  نصف النهائي


* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) ليفانتي 22:00  غير متوفرة  الذهاب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الاتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 5


* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 19:30  beIN 3  مباراة واحدة


* بارنسلي (-- : --) تشيلسي 22:00  beIN 2  مباراة واحدة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* الاتفاق (-- : --) أبها 17:05  KSA 1  ذهاب (2-3)


* الأهلي (-- : --) الاتحاد 19:20  KSA 2  ذهاب (0-2)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9


* هلال كادوقلي (1 : 2) هلال الأبيض
* هلال الفاشر (1 : 0) أهلي شندي
* حي العرب بورتسودان (1 : 1) الأمل عطبرة
* اهلي مروي (1 : 0) هلال الساحل
‏
#الترتيب : المريخ (19) الهلال (18) الاهلي مروي (16) الأمل (14) حي الوادي (14) هلال الساحل (13) 

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  نصف النهائي


* إشبيلية (2 : 0) برشلونة
‏
#ملحوظة : مباراة الإياب يوم الأربعاء 3 مارس على ملعب الكامب نو

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  نصف النهائي 


* أتلانتا (3 : 1) نابولي
‏
#ملحوظة : أتلانتا يتأهل لمباراة النهائية امام يوفنتوس والمقرر أقامتها يوم 19 مايو المقبل

..................................................  .....


❖ #الاتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 5


* سوانزي سيتي (1 : 3) مانشستر سيتي
* شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 0) بريستول سيتي
* ليستر سيتي (1 : 0) برايتون
* إيفرتون (5 : 4) توتنهام هوتسبير

#ملحوظة : إيفرتون ومانشستر سيتي وشيفيلد وليستر واليونايتد وبورنموث يتأهلوا إلى ربع النهائي

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 




د / مزمل أبو القاسم 

الباشمهندس.. حباً وكرامة

2021/2/8م#

* ما زلت أذكر ملابسات تسجيل الكابتن محمد موسى في كشوفات المريخ في بواكير العام 1995، وكان وقتها لاعباً صغير السن غض الإهاب في صفوف نادي العامل البحرواي، والمنتخب الوطني للشباب بمعية زميله ورفيق دربه هيثم مصطفى.
* رشح مريخاب بحري محمد موسى للمريخ، وأذكر أنني تابعت مباراة صباحية جمعت المنتخب الوطني الأول ومنتخب الشباب في إستاد الخرطوم، وقدم فيها الصغار مستوىً مذهلاً، وبعد المباراة توجهت إلى مكتب الأستاذ عصام الحاج، سكرتير نادي المريخ وقتها، ورشحت له محمد موسى، وذكرت له بالخطأ أنه يلعب في نادي هلال الحصاحيصا، وبعدها أتى ترشيحه من الكابتن سامي عز الدين رحمة الله عليه، وكان مدرباً لمنتخب الشباب، ورشح معه هيثم مصطفى وحسين الضو وود الجنيد رحمة الله عليه.
* ضم المريخ عدداً كبيراً من اللاعبين في ذلك العام، وتبقت له خانة وحيدة، فطلب عصام الحاج من سامي أن يفاضل بين محمد موسى وهيثم مصطفى، فأصر على ضمهما معاً، وأكد أنه دربهما ويعرف قدراتهما جيداً، ورفض التخلي عن أي منهما، لكن المريخ سجل محمد موسى وترك هيثم في خاتمة المطاف.
* تعرض محمد موسى لإغراءات كبيرة من الأهلة، لكنه رفض الاستجابة لهم وصارحهم بأنه مريخابي بالميلاد، مع أنهم قدموا له عرضاً يماثل ضعفي ما قدمه له المريخ.
* من وقتها انطلقت مسيرة محمد موسى مع المريخ، وأذكر أنني أطلقت عليه لقب الباشمهندس بعد أول مباراة أداها مع الفرقة الحمراء وقدم فيها مستوىً عالياً، جعل الجماهير تحمله على الأعناق.
* كان صغير السن، قليل الحجم لكنه فرض نفسه أساسياً بسرعة البرق، وأصبح من أبرز نجوم الفريق مع أبناء دفعته، وتفرد بالأداء القوي والسلس والمهارة العالية والخلق القويم.
* تألق محمد موسى فطلبه نادي الوداد المغربي بعقد احتراف مغرٍ، وأمضى معه فترة ليست طويلة، لأنه تعرض إلى إصابة كبيرة بكسر في القدم، وعندما عاد إلى السودان عاود الهلال محاولات إغرائه، وقدم له عرضاً غير مسبوق، لكنه اختار المريخ للمرة الثانية بعرضٍ أقل.
* حقق محمد موسى انتصارات كبيرة مع المريخ، وقاده برفقة أبناء دفعته، العجب والضو وأمير كاريكا والدش رحمة الله عليه وعثمان زكي وعبد المجيد جعفر وفاروق جبرة للفوز بلقب بطولة الشارقة ليبرتي، كما حققوا انتصارات كبيرة على الهلال، وتفرد الباشمهندس بتسجيل هدف بديع في الشباك الزرقاء في المباراة الشهيرة التي فاز فيها المريخ على الهلال بهدفين نظيفين، لعبد المجيد جعفر والباشمهندس، وبها حقق المريخ الفوز بلقب الدوري الممتاز تحت إمرة المدرب البوسني كريسو.
* في عهده حقق المريخ إنجاز الفوز بلقب الدوري الممتاز ثلاث مرات متتالية، كأول متتالية في تاريخ المسابقة الأولى.
* لعب محمد موسى للمنتخب الوطني مباريات عديدة، وكان من اللاعبين القلائل الذين تدرجوا في المنتخبات السنية، ونال فضل التأهل إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا للشباب في المغرب.
* تعرض الباشمهندس إلى إصابة مؤثرة في بداية الألفية الجديدة، فاستغنى عنه المريخ بقرار متسرع، واعتزل لاحقاً وهو في شرخ الشباب، وتحول إلى التدريب، وقاد المريخ مديراً فنياً كما عمل في عدة أجهزة فنية مساعداً، وعمل إدارياً في أحد المجالس.
* ارتباطه بالمريخ لا يجارى.
* ومحبته للأحمر دفاقة.
* يحسب له طموحه الوثاب، حيث اهتم بتأهيل نفسه أكاديمياً بدخول كلية التربية الرياضية في جامعة السودان، حيث تخرج فيها بتفوق، ولم يكفه ذلك، فشرع في التحضير لنيل درجة الماجستير في التربية الرياضية، بطموح معهود فيه.
* قبل أيام اختاره مجلس المريخ مساعداً للتونسي نصر الدين النابي فلبى النداء مشترطاً عدم الاستغناء عن رفيقه دربه الضو قدم الخير، وعندما علم أن التونسي أحضر معه مساعداً وأنه سيكون الرجل الثالث في الجهاز الفني قدم استقالته من المنصب أمس، بخطاب رقيق أرسله إلى مجلس المريخ.
* المبادرة ليست غريبة على الباشمهندس الخلوق.
* ذاك هو محمد موسى الذي عرفناه عن كثب وخبرنا معدنه النقي وخلقه القويم ومحبته الدفاقة للأحمر الوهاج.
* شاب خلوق ومهذب وعف اللسان، يخدم المريخ بإخلاص، ولا يتأخر عن تلبية ندائه لاعباً ومدرباً وإدارياً ومشجعاً يلزم المدرجات ليحمل علم المريخ ويساند لاعبيه.
* نتمنى له التوفيق في مسيرته مع منتخب الشباب، برغم عدم اهتمام الاتحاد بالمدربين الوطنيين، وتواكله في سداد مستحقاتهم، لصالح مدربين أجانب مغمورين، يفوقهم محمد موسى الحاصل على الرخصة (أ) خبرة وتأهيلاً وقدرات.
* نسعد بالإشادة به ومنحه ما يستحقه من ثناء، مع رفيق دربه الضو قدم الخير الذي سيحصل على تكريم يستحقه غداً، من محبي المريخ بقيادة قطب المريخ عماد أبو طيف، الذي رعى المبادرة وسعى إلى توفير مبلغ مالي أعانهم على شراء عربة للضو.
* التحية للباشمنهدس محمد موسى ولرفيقه الضو قدم الخير، فلكلاهما يستحق كل خير.
آخر الحقائق
* استقدم الهلال لاعبيه الأجانب وأكمل إجراءات قيدهم ومنحهم مستحقاتهم وأشرك أحدهم في لقاء الأمس مع الشرطة القضارف، وما زال بعض أجانب المريخ في طي الغيب.
* اليوغندي والجامايكي لم يصلا بعد، ولا أحد يعرف موعد وصولهما.
* لم يلتزم سوداكال بوعده لنادي الضرائب اليوغندي، ولم يسدد له مستحقاته فمنع لاعبه من الحضور إلى الخرطوم.
* حدث ذلك مع أن الرئيس الفخري للنادي حول له مستحقات اللاعبين الأجانب كاملة.
* حتى الوطنيين حمزة داؤود وصلاح نمر لم يقبضا مستحقاتهما بعد، مع أن الرئيس الفخري سددها بالدولار، بينما اختار سوداكال أن يمنح اللاعبين شيكات بالجنيه السوداني.
* قبل أيام نقلت الصدى خبراً يفيد أن مجلس المريخ قبض مائتين خمسة وسبعين ألف دولار من الكاف، عبارة عن نصف حافز التأهل إلى دور المجموعات.
* مليون ومائتان خمسة وسبعين ألف دولار دخلت حساب النادي في أيام معدودة، والجرجرة في سداد مستحقات اللاعبين مستمرة.
* إعداد المريخ ليس على ما يرام.
* ومعسكر الإسماعيلية في مهب الريح.
* إذا استمر مجلس سوداكال في جرجرته فسيفقد مدربه نصر الدين النابي بسرعة البرق.
* النابي جاد وصارم ولا يقبل الجرجرة ولا الخمج.
* أخطأ سيف تيري واعتذر، وعلى المجلس أن يقبل اعتذاره ويصفح عنه.
* ليس من الحكمة الاستجابة للمخطط اللئيم الذي استهدف الوقيعة بين المريخ وهداف السودان الأول.
* سيف لاعب متميز وهداف ماهر يتصدر قائمة هدافي دوري أبطال إفريقيا حالياً.
* على المجلس أن يقومه ولا يتشفى فيه، كي يعده نفسياً لمباريات دوري الأبطال.
* على سوداكال أن يمنحه حقوقه كاملة وبالدولار.
* الخطأ وارد والاعتذار محمود.
* اعتذر اللاعب على الملأ على مكالمة تم استدراجه له بخبث قبيح.
* انتهى البيان، وجل من لا يخطئ.
* سيؤدي المريخ مباراة صعبة أمام الخرطوم الوطني في الدوري اليوم.
* ستقدم فرقة الأولاد أفضل تجربة للمريخ الساعي إلى تجهيز فريقه لمنازلة فريق القرن.
* فريق إبراهومة صعب المراس.
* هرب الهلال من مواجهة الكوماندوز فوقع في قبضة الشرطة القضارف.
* أمس انتقلت الاضطرابات الأمنية من القضارف إلى الخرطوم، بأمر الشرطة.
* شهدنا هلالاً هزيل المستوى ضعيف الأداء، خائر القوى.
* لولا تألق الحارس أبوجا لخرج المدعوم مهزوماً.
* كاد طرمبيل أن يفعلها في الوصيفاب.
* لم نشاهد أي أثر لمحترف الهلال الجديد نداي إلا في لحظة اعتراضه على انتهاء المباراة.
* أمسك بيد الحكم ليقنعه بعدم انتهاء الوقت المحتسب بدلاً من المبدد.
* الوصيف يعاني، ومستواه في النازل.
* آخر خبر: أصبح المدعوم أخطر منافس (للقونات) في حبه (للنقطة)!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 




د/ مزمل أبو القاسم 

  لجنة الظلم والجهل والتشفي

2021/2/9#م

* في منتصف شهر ديسمبر الماضي كتب الخبير الرياضي المرموق، الأستاذ الصديق حسن محمد السيد  الكوباني مقالاً متميزاً في هذه الصحيفة بعنوان (قضية الثلاثي بين الإخلال بالعقد والإجبار على العودة للهلال)، وتناول فيه قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة، رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس من منظور قانوني بحت، وقدم كعادته محاضرةً قيمةً، تدل على خبراته وقدراته وتجعلنا نتحسر على ابتعاده هو وأمثاله عن قيادة الحركة الرياضية في السودان.
* ختم الكوباني مقاله بعبارة (لا ريب في أن لجنة الانضباط سوف تقوم بتوقيع جزاءات رياضية بإيقاف الثلاثي المذكور عن المشاركة في المباريات الرسمية لمدة أربعة أشهر، وعليه فان هذا الايقاف لا يسري على المباريات الودية أو التجريبية وذلك وفقاً لتعريف (المباريات الرسمية) باللائحة الدولية لأوضاع اللاعبين وانتقالاتهم ويقصد بها: (المباريات التي تجري في إطار كرة القدم المنظمة مثل بطولات الدولي الوطني والكؤوس الوطنية والبطولات الدولية للأندية، ولكن لا تشمل المباريات الودية والتجريبية).
* كان الكوباني متفائلاً أكثر من اللازم، إذ ظن أن اللجنة المسماة (الانضباط) زوراً وبهتاناً وإفكاً ستحترم القانون وتطبقه بحذافيره، وفات عليه أن تلك اللجنة غير المحايدة تستند إلى إرث كبير وتاريخ طويل من الظلم وازدراء القانون.
* الدليل على صحة ذلك الحديث ما فعلته في الشكوى المقدمة من عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ضد رئيس الاتحاد، وفِيها اتهم الشاعر شداد بانتهاك النظام الأساسي عِدّة مرات، وبازدرء القرارات الصادرة من مجلسه وبتغييبه به بقرارات عديدة اتخذها منفرداً، وقدم الشاعر مستندات دامغة، ودعم شكواه بشهادة عدد من أعضاء المجلس، بمن فيهم بعض نواب رئيس الاتحاد!
* كانت الإدانة حتمية، تبعاً لثبوت المخالفة، ومع ذلك رفضت اللجنة الخانعة لشداد إدانته، وكان موقفها طبيعياً عطفاً على مجاهرة رئيسها بالانحياز إلى الرئيس الفاسد بدليل أنه طلب الشاعر بسحب شكواه ووصف شداد بأنه يمثل (كبير الأسرة الرياضية في السودان)!
* اللجنة التي رفضت معاقبة شداد على تجاوزاته المريعة للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد عاقبت أبو بكر العسقلاني رئيس نادي الفلاح عطبرة (عضو لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في الاتحاد) بالإيقاف لمدة ستة أشهر، لمجرد أنه وصف لجنة المسابقات بالظالمة.
* إذا تجاوزنا الفزورة الناتجة عن معاقبة لجنة في الاتحاد لعضو في لجنة أخرى بالاتحاد نفسه، وتغاضينا عن تضارب المصالح البيّن، فلا نستطيع أن نتغاضى عن تساهل اللجنة مع الدكتاتور وتشددها مع من دونه، حتى ولو كانت مخالفاتهم أقل مخالفاته بكثير. 
* للجنة الانضباط تاريخ بالغ السوء مع نادي المريخ ولاعبيه، سيما بكري المدينة الذي أوقفته اللجنة مرتين بلا سند من القانون، ومن دون أن تمنحه حقه الطبيعي في الدفاع عن نفسه!
* في المرة الثانية دخل أحد أعضاء اللجنة في مشادة مع بكري المدينة وأساء إليه بعبارة قبيحة، قبل أن توقع اللجنة عقوبة تنضح ظلماً وتشفياً على بكري، بإيقافه لمدة 18 شهراً بلا أي سند من القانون!
* أمس أوقفت اللجنة لاعبي المريخ ستة أشهر، لتوقع عليها الحد الأقصى من الإيقاف، مع أنها كانت ملزمة بإيقافهم أربعة أشهر، تبعاً لعدم ارتكابهم لأي مخالفة سابقة تتعلق بتعدد العقود!
* تشفت فيهم وزادت باعتماد الإيقاف من تاريخ 21 يناير، مع أن المادة ألزمت اللجنة باعتماد الإيقاف من بداية الموسم بنص ملزم، فهل بدأ الموسم في 21 يناير؟
* الإيقاف محصور بحسب اللائحة على المباريات الرسمية فقط، ولا يشمل المباريات الودية ولا مباريات المنتخبات، ومع ذلك قضت اللجنة غير المحترمة بإيقاف اللاعبين عن المشاركة (في أي نشاط رياضي)!
* العبارة بالغة الغباء، لأنها تعني منع اللاعبين من ممارسة أي رياضة أخرى.
* كرة السلة نشاط رياضي، والسباحة نشاط رياضي، فهل تمتلك لجنة حميدة وسر الختم وصلاح وأمين خضر أي سلطة تخولها منع اللاعبين الثلاثة من ممارسة السلة والسباحة؟
* لا قانون لا فهم يا كافي البلا؟
* من أين أتى هؤلاء؟
* لو أقرت لجنة الاستئناف هذه العقوبة التي تفيض تشفياً وجوراً فسيمتد إيقاف اللاعبين أكثر من ثمانية أشهر، فأي ظلم ذاك وأي ترصد تمارسه هذه اللجنة الفاشلة غير المحترمة مع المريخ ولاعبيه؟
آخر الحقائق
* لجنة مقطوعة الرأس، لا تستحق الاحترام.
* فقدت قيمتها وهيبتها بمجرد استقالة رئيسها مولانا أحمد الطاهر النور، القانوني المحترم الذي يرفض الظلم ولا يرضى تغييب القانون.
* فشل الاتحاد في تسمية بديل لمولانا النور، فبقيت رئاسة اللجنة في عهدة من يجاهر بالانحياز لأحد خصمين يحتكمان إليه.
* تبارت كل لجان اتحاد الفساد في معاقبة المريخ ولاعبيه وكانت لجنة الانضباط غير المنضبطة في مقدمتها.
* بدأت ظلمها للمريخ بالسعي لتصفية موهبة بكري المدينة وأكملته بالتشفي في الثلاثي!
* حتى مسئول السيستم في نادي المريخ أبو بكر عوض لم يسلم من تشفي اللجنة غير المحترمة فغرمته (25) ألف جنيه مع أنه مجرد موظف يأتمر بأمر مجلس إدارة ناديه.
* لم تكفيها العقوبات الموقعة على النادي فتشفت في لاعبيه الثلاثة وغرمت أحد موظفيه.
* لم يتبق لها إلا أن تأمر بجلدهم وسجنهم بعد إيقافهم وتغريمهم.
* قالت اللجنة غير المحترمة كلمتها، وتحولت الكرة إلى مجلس المريخ المطالَب باستئناف هذه القرارات التي تفيض ظلماً وتشفياً.
* هل سيستأنف مجلس المريخ القرارات الصادرة بحق لاعبيه وموظفه أم يصهين كما فعل في قضية شكوى هلال كادوقلي؟
* فيها مارس مجلس سوداكال ما يشبه التواطؤ مع الاتحاد وفرط في حقه القانوني سعياً منه لاسترضاء الدكتاتور.
* كانت القضية مضمونة النتيجة، بسبب صحة الشكوى، المتعلقة بمشاركة لاعب كبير السن وغير مسجل في ناديه.
* لو كرر المجلس التواطؤ ورفض استئناف القرار الظالم فسيضع نفسه تحت غضبة جماهير ناديه الساخطة عليه أصلاً.
* سبق لنا أن سألنا عضو لجنة الانضباط صلاح الأمين عن حقيقة ما يتردد عن أنه يمتلك توكيلاً للتأمين ويتولى تأمين سيارات الاتحاد ولم يجب.
* ذكرنا مراراً أن بعض أعضاء لجنة الانضباط عبارة عن مشجعين متعصبين لنادي الهلال.
* منهم عثمان سر الختم الذي جاهر بأنه رفض ذكر حقيقة أن فريق النيل خسر أمام الهلال في إحدى مباريات الفريقين، مع أنه كان يعمل وقتها في مجلس إدارة نادي النيل.
* ومنهم أمين خضر الذي لا يخفي انتماءه لنادي الهلال.
* ومنهم صلاح الأمين المذكور أعلاه.
* لجنة بهذه التركيبة المختلة طبيعي أن يفارقها قانوني بقامة مولانا القاضي العادل أحمد الطاهر النور.
* العدالة غائبة عن ساحة الكرة السودانية.
* تابعنا أمس كيف ظلم الحكم أهلي الخرطوم أمام الهلال بعدم احتسابه ركلتي جزاء لا تفوتان على أعمى.
* منهما لمسة يد حدثت أمام ناظري الحكم.
* كانت الكرة متجهة نحو شباك الهلال وأبعدها المدافع بيده ورفض الحكم احتسابها بقرار مثير للسخرية.
* العزاء الوحيد أن أعضاء الاتحاد شرعوا في التجمع لإزالة هذا الكابوس القميء عن صدر الكرة السودانية.
* ما زال مجلس المريخ يتلكأ في إحضار بقية المحترفين الجدد.
* أهدر المجلس أكثر من أسبوع في جرجرة قبيحة في ملف سداد مستحقات النجم اليوغندي سعيدي.
* وما زال الجامايكي دارين في طي الغيب.
* خنع المجلس لقرار رفض المعسكر ويبدو أن الرفض وقع له في جرح كي لا يتكبد تكاليف السفر إلى مصر.
* آخر خبر: لجنة غير محترمة بينها والانضباط مسافات تقاس بالسنوات الضوئية.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطات من مباراة المريخ و الشرطة القضارف الوديه  بعدسه كولا 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ الرئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ أحمد طه التازي  



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ورشة سبورتاق .. "مازدا" يهاجم و"باني" يقود الدفاع (1)

  "أقام موقع #سبورتاق ورشة لمناقشة قرار الاتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدم  القاضي بإلزام مشاركة لاعبي السنيِّة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز، بقاعة  اتحاد المصارف وسط حضور من المهتمين بالشأن من مختلف فئات الوسط الرياضي  ودار نقاش هادف حول القرار في أجواء سادها الاحترام وقبول النقد بصدرٍ  رحب".

 â– مولانا عوض الله

 في البداية؛ تحدث مولانا "عوض الله" ممثلاً للجهة المنظمة، مرحباً بالحضور  داخل الورشة بقاعة اتحاد المصارف، مذكراً بالقرار وأن الورشة قصدت وضع  الوسط الرياضي في الصورة عبر النقاش الهادف حسب المعطيات المتاحة والموارد  البشرية والإدارية والفنية، وقال أن كل المهتمين يعلمون بأهمية المراحل  السنيّة كونها واحدة من اساسيات كرة القدم وتطوير اللاعبين من جميع الجوانب  الفنية والبدنية، مشيراً إلى أن شكل القرارات التي تصدر من الجهات المعنية  ظلت تأتي من جانب واحد دون التشاور مع المعنيين، مضيفاً أن القرار ليس  جديداً ولكن الإلزامية تمت بعد تحايل الأندية بإشراك لاعبي السنيّة خلال  الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة، ما جعل الاتحاد يُلزم بمشاركة لاعبين أثنين  تحت السن طوال زمن اللقاء، وهذا القرار تم انتقاده من الأندية والاعلام  والمدربين ولهذا يجب ان تتاح فرصة التحاور والتشاور حوله لما يفيد تطوير  كرة القدم في البلاد.

 â– "الفاتح باني" ورأي الإتحاد العام

 ومثَّل المهندس "الفاتح باني" اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، وقال: "في  البداية أشكر أصحاب الموقع على مثل هذه الفرصة للنقاش الهادف، مضيفاً أن  موضوع لاعبي السنيَّة أخذ أكبر من حجمه المطلوب، وتساءل إلى متى يستمر وصول  اللاعب السوداني إلى مرحلة النضج بعد مرور 25 سنة من عمره؟ وهل هذا الواقع  جيد لكرة القدم؟، مشيراً إلى أن الاتحاد العام عبر هذا القرار أراد زرع  الثقة في اللاعبين الصغار، وقال أن كل دول العالم تعتمد على الشباب دون 23  ودون 20 سنة ولكن السودان عكس ذلك، مضيفاً أن الأندية لاتملك المال لإدارة  فِرق الشباب، ويعتبر بند الصرف من أكثر البنود المرهقة للاندية حتى على  مستوى الفريق الأول". وأردف: "لائحة التراخيص غير مطابقة في السودان بسبب  ضعف موارد الأندية ومعظم أندية الدرجة الممتازة اعتذرت عن تكوين فريق  شباب".

 وواصل "الفاتح باني" حديثه قائلاً: "الأندية لديها خمس خانات من فريق  الشباب، والأندية ظلت تسجل نحو 20 لاعباً ويتم تسريحهم في أقرب فترة  تعاقدات ماعدا الخمسة لاعبين المفروضين من الاتحاد العام، وقال أن الاتحاد  العام شارك ست مرات خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية في المنافسات السنية  للمنتخبات مشيراً إلى أن التجارب أكَّدت عدم جاهزية اللاعبين الصغار إلى  درجة أن بعض اللاعبين لم يسبق لهم اللعب على العشب، ولم يسبق لهم اللعب  بأحذية مخصصة لكرة القدم للمحترفين، هذا بخلاف انتشار السماسرة حول  اللاعبين فضلاً عن تزوير الاعمار المتفشي، مشيراً إلى أن هذه الوضع لا يدعم  تطور كرة القدم في السودان".

 وأستطرد "باني" قائلاً: "أن هذا القرار جعل الأندية تعتمد على بعض  الخيارات التي وجدت فرصة مع المنتخب تحت 20 سنة، وقال أن الاختيار تجاوز  أمثال الجزولي نوح وأحمد ميسي لعدم معرفتهم في ظل عدم مشاركتهم مع الأندية  مشيراً إلى أن جميع اندية الممتاز لم يكن بها لاعب تحت 23 سنة قبل قرار  الاتحاد العام بإلزام مشاركته في الموسم الماضي، مضيفاً ان الاتحاد  قصد  تجريب القرار في مرحلته الأولى، وتمت زيادة مدة المشاركة خلال الموسم  الحالي بناءاً على تحايل الأندية الموسم الماضي".

 وأكَّد "باني" أن الإتحاد العام سيدرس إيجابية القرار خلال الموسم وإذا لم  يكن ناجحاً أو لم يحقق مطالبه سيتم تغييره أو التحور لما يفيد تطور الكرة،  مشيراً إلى أن الأندية ظلت تشترط الدعم المادي نظير المشاركة في دوري  الشباب وحالياً جميع المنصرفات في الدوري الممتاز تُدفع من دعم الفيفا  المتعلق بجائحة كورونا.

 وفيما يتعلق بإلزامية اشراك لاعبي السنية قال: "يجب اعتبارها تجربة؛ وأن  يتم التقييم نهاية الموسم، مشيراً إلى أن بداية الموسم وجد الإتحاد حرج  كبير من اصدار القرار ولكن مشاركة لاعبي المريخ والهلال وتألقهم في  المباريات خفف الضغط على صحّة القرار، ومع ذلك هذا ليس معياراً لنجاح  التجربة أو فشلها، مضيفاً أن التجربة ليست جديدة وقد تم تجريبها في بعض  الدول الأوربية والإفريقية، ويجب أن يتوقف شطب اللاعب الصغير في السن مقابل  تسجيل لاعبين كبار في السن، مشيراً إلى نادي هلال بورتسودان هو النادي  الوحيد هذا الموسم الذي لم يسجل أي لاعب من الدوري الممتاز بعد اختيار  لاعبيه من الدرجات الأخرى، وهو مثال حيّ لأمكانية النجاح مع لاعبين غير  معروفين، على عكس ما ظلت تفعله أندية الدوري الممتاز".

 â– الرأي الفني "محمد عبد الله مازدا"

 وتحدث المدرب "محمد عبد الله مازدا" ممثلاً للمدربين وقال: "أن الاتحاد  العام ليس له اختصاص في الجوانب الفنية ويمكنه إلزام الأندية عبر لوائح  التراخيص حسب مطالب الكاف والفيفا وأن يكون هنالك نشاط للفئات السنية من  الاتحاد العام وتنظيمه حسب اللوائح، ما يفيد بتدرج اللاعبين من عمر 17 إلى  23 سنة وقال أن برشلونة على سبيل المثال قد اكمل نحو 14 لاعب من الفئات  السنية حسب لوائح الفيفا وما المانع من ربط الفريق الأول وفرق الفئات  السنية".

 وأضاف: "يجب أن يصرف الاتحاد العام على نشاط الفئات السنية بصورة كاملة  وفي هذه الحالة سيجد المنتخب الوطني لاعبين بتدرج فني سليم وجاهزية تامة،  وليس مثلما يحدث حالياً، حيث يتم اختيار - نوح لتألقه أو حارس الهلال أو أي  لاعب آخر، مشيراً إلى أن استمرارية الدوري بصورته الحالية يعني أن المنتخب  تحت 23 سنة لن يجد أي لاعب يمثله في نهاية الأمر لأن الأندية تلعب مباراة  كل ثلاثة أيام ما يشكل ضغطاً على اللاعبين".

 وأرداف : "الاتحاد العام يملك المال الكاف لإدارة النشاط، ويتوفر له مال  يكفيه حتى الانتخابات المقبلة وقدوم الاتحاد الجديد، ويجب على الاتحاد  الصرف على النشاط وليس مسك يده عن المنافسة المتعلقة بالشباب، مشيراً إلى  أن هذا القرار ليس له علاقة بالاحترافية على الاطلاق".

 وأضاف : "كيف للاتحاد العام ان يُلزم المدربين بأربعة تبديلات إجبارية ..  كيف للمدرب تبديل لاعبي سنية بلاعبين اثنين من السنيّة، هذه اللائحة معيبة  ولا توجد في أي دوري ثاني، وقال: في حال لم يتوفر النادي على الأربعة  لاعبين لأي ظرفٍ كان ما الذي سيحدث للنادي؟ مشيراً إلى أن القرار أثر كذلك  على لاعبين آخرين في الأندية حرموا من المشاركة لإتاحة الفرصة للاعبي  السنيّة، ما يؤثر على المنتخب الأول وعلى سبيل المثال يوجد عدد من اللاعبين  المهمين للمنتخب الأول يجلسون في الكنبة لحساب لاعبي السنية مثل محمد ادم  ظهير المريخ كما أن سيف الدمازين كان هداف النسخة الماضية وفي هذه النسخة  لا يجد فرصة المشاركة بسبب قرار السنيّة فالاتحاد يُلزم المدرب بمشاركته  بغض النظر عن تميزه أو جاهزيته أو أهميته لنوعية الخطة الفنية".

 وأختَتَم "المدرب مازدا" حديثه قائلاً: "يمكن للاتحاد العام فرض تطور  الشباب عبر دوري الدرجات يمكنه فرض تسجل لاعبين بسن محدد مثلاً لدوري  الدرجة الثالثة وإلزام الأندية في هذه الدرجة بلاعبين تحت 25 سنة عبر  اللوائح وليس فرضها بهذه الطريقة، كما أن الاتحاد المحلي ينظم منافسات  الشباب بصورة طبيعية، والأهم أن يكون الدوري الممتاز احترافي بصورة تامة  دون أيّ تدخلات في الشأن الفني ويمكن التجريب في الدرجات الأخرى وليس فرضها  على الأندية التي تمثل السودان خارجياً، مشيراً إلى أن الهلال مثلاً سافر  لمواجهة صن دوانز في المجموعات بدون أيّ لاعب من السنيّة فما الفائدة من  قرار الاتحاد في هذه الحالة".

 نواصل مجريات الورشة في الحلقة القادمة ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال التبلدي يتخطى "هلال الجبال" بثنائية

  نجح "هلال الأُبيِّض" في تحقيق فوزه الثالث على التوالي في المنافسة على  حساب "هلال كادوقلي" بهدفين مقابل هدف، في المباراة التي أُقيمت عصر امس على أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" لحساب الجولة التاسعة من الممتاز.

 تقدم "أسود الجبال" بالهدف الأول عن طريق "الفاتح جادين" من ركلة ثابتة،  وعاد "التبلدي" لتسجيل هدفين عبر  القائد"مهند الطاهر" من ركلة ثابتة -  أيضاً قبل أن يضيف الغاني "السادات" هدف النصر.

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع رصيد "التبلدي" إلى "11" نقطة وتجمد رصيد "الأسود" عند الـ"8" نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال "الخيَّالة" يصطاد "نمور شندي" بهدف سامر

  نجح "هلال الفاشر" في تحقيق فوزه الثالث على التوالي في الدوري الممتاز  على حساب "الأهلي شندي" في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس على أرضية ملعب  "إستاد الخرطوم" لحساب الجولة التاسعة.

 ويدين "هلال الفاشر" بفوزه للاعب "سامر عباس" صاحب الهدف الوحيد في الجولة.

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع رصيد "الخيَّالة" إلى "8" نقاط وتجمد رصيد "النمور" عند الـ"9" نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل يحسم جولة الفهود والسوكرتا

  سيطر التعادل الإيجابي على مجريات جولة "حي العرب بورتسودان" و"الأمل  عطبرة" لحساب مباريات الجولة التاسعة من الممتاز والتي جرت مساء امس على  أرضية ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم.

 تقدم "السوكرتا" بهدف السبق عن طريق اللاعب "محمد النور جياد" في الدقيقة  "49" من عمر المباراة وعاد "الفهود" بهدف اللاعب "عادل الفجر" بعد "7"  دقائق من هدف "حي العرب".

 وبالنتيجة رفع "حي العرب" رصيده إلى "11" نقطة بينما إرتفع رصيد "الأمل" إلى النقطة "14".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي مروي يتجاوز "البحَّارة" بهدف الهجّام

  إنتصر "الأهلي مروي" على "هلال بورتسودان" بهدفٍ دون رد في المباراة التي  أُقيمت مساء امس لحساب الجولة التاسعة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته  السادسة والعشرين على أرضية "دار الرياضة" بأمدرمان.

 ويدين "ملوك الشمال" بالفوز للاعب "قسم الله الهجّام" صاحب الهدف الوحيد في اللقاء.

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع رصيد "الأهلي مروي" إلى "16" نقطة بينما تجمد رصيد "البحَّارة" عند نقاطه الـ"13".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶الاتحاد يخاطب قنصل غانا في الخرطوم لاسترداد فرق مبلغ التاشيرات



وجه البروفيسور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدمSFA خطاباً يوم الثلاثاء 9 فبراير 2021، الى قنصل سفارة دولة غانا في الخرطوم، طالب من خلاله بسداد مبلغ 7680 دولار امريكي، وأوضح الخطاب ان المبلغ عبارة عن فرق سعر في تاشيرات سفر بعثة المنتخب الوطني الاول لمواجهة غانا في الجولة الثالثة من تصفيات امم افريقيا، واشار الخطاب الى ان الاتحاد السوداني تسلم وصلاً من القنصل بأن قيمة التاشيرة الواحدة 300 دولاراً، بينما ثبت للاتحاد ان قيمة التاشيرة 60 دولاراً، وكانت بعثة المنتخب ضمت 32 فرداً.

وذكر رئيس الاتحاد في الخطاب أن من متطلبات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدمFIFA ومراجعه المكلف بمراجعة الاموال المنصرفة من مبالغ برامج التطوير تشمل مستندات الصرف عامة، وصور الشيكات، وفي حال سفر المنتخب الوطني يطالب المراجع المكلف من FIFA نسخة من تذاكر الطيران عليها القيمة ولايكفي الحصول على وصل باستلام المبلغ من شركة الطيران المعنية او من وكالة سفر السفر في حالة شراء التذاكر منها، ونسخة من تاشيرات الدخول المختومة على الجواز والتي تبين القيمة ولايكتفي بالوصل الصادر من السفارة او سلطات المطار.

ومنح رئيس الاتحاد اسبوع واحد للقنصل من أجل سداد المبلغ المالي، مؤكدا على أن الاتحاد سيكون حريصا على تبرئة ذمته المالية بعد نهاية الاسبوع وسيفتح بلاغا في الشرطة ويخاطب وزارة الخاجية في السودان وسفارة غانا في مصر ووزراة الخارجية في غانا مع رفع كل المستندات للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدمFIFA، وللمراجع المكلف منه بمراجعة حساباته.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطلنا يسابق الزمن للعودة

دعواتكم الصادقة للتش بالشفاء العاجل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التحدي القادم 




الاهلي المصري × المريخ السوداني

دوري ابطال افريقيا

استاد السلام we

قنوات beinsport

16 فبراير 2021




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان مهم من رئيس نادي المريخ



أكملنا بحمد الله فترة التسجيلات الإستثنائية بنجاح وقد إجتهدنا خلالها لتدعيم صفوف الفريق بخيرة اللاعبين الأجانب، وقد كنا حريصون على ان نخرج هذه التسجيلات بصورة تسهم في دعم مسيرة المريخ في البطولة الأفريقية والبطولات المحلية وفي سبيل هذا قمنا بتكوين فريق عمل ظل يعمل بشكل دؤوب، وقد بذلنا الجهد والمال حتى تخرج تسجيلات المريخ بالصورة التي ترضي تطلعات جماهيرنا العريضة، وطوال مرحلة التسجيلات كنا على تواصل مباشر مع معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي ومكتبه الخاص لإكمال التسجيلات سيما ان الأخ رئيس النادي الفخري ساهم معنا بقوة في إتمام مرحلة التسجيلات، ونود ان نؤكد لجمهورنا الكريم وللرأي العام ان هذه التسجيلات تمت بجهد خاص بيني ورئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي الذي نشكره جزيل الشكر على مجهوداته القوية معنا، كما نود ان نشير إلى اننا سنقوم اليوم بتوديع بعثة فريق الكرة التي ستغادرنا إلى القاهرة لأداء مباراة الأهلي المصري متمنين لفريقنا دوام التقدم والنجاح في مسيرته في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا. 
آدم عبدالله آدم
رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرقة الحمراء تغادرنا في الثامنة من مساء اليوم نحو "القاهرة" استعداداً لمواجهة الاهلي في اولى جولات مجموعات الابطال.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لكل جولة حقيقتها

  â—‰دخل المريخ مرحلة الحقيقة بمُضي الجولة التاسعة من الدوري الممتاز، وفتحه  ملف مباريات مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا؛ ورغم الظروف التي تُحيط بالفرقة  الحمراء من غيابات وتأثرٍ من التغيِّير المستمر في الأجهزة الفنية،  بالإضافة إلى فُقدانه خدمات عدة عناصر مُشبعة بالخبرة تأثراً بقرار إيقاف  الثلاثي «عجب، بخيت، الرشيد» من لجنة الانضباط.. فضلاً عن التشويش الذي حدث  لهداف الأبطال «سيف تيري» عبر التفاوض حول إعادة قيِّده، علاوة على تأخر  انضمام الأجانب ومدى جاهزيتهم.. إلاَّ أن ظروف مباريات كرة القدم تقول أن  الفرصة مواتيِّة أمام الأحمر لتقديم نفسه بصورةٍ مميزة في المجموعات مرةً  أخرى.

 â—‰تعادل الفريق أمام «الخرطوم الوطني» و«الشرطة القضارف» ليس مقياساً لما  يُمكن حدوثه برسمِ الأبطال، وكون المريخ يلعب أمام «الأهلي المصري» القادم  من كأس العالم للأندية يمثل لوحده تحدياً جيداً للاعبين، فضلاً عن البيئة  المحيطة بالفريق والجهاز الفني الطامح لكتابة تأريخ جديد مع الأحمر؛ وعليه  فإن المواجهة مفتوحة الاحتمالات، إذّ أن عودة الفريق المصري من البطولة  الأولى للأندية حول العالم سلاح ذي حدين، كيف لا وعناصر الفريق وصلت إلى  مرحلة الثقة المُطلقة بالنفس إلى درجة أن المدرب الجنوب إفريقي «موسيمياني»  قال أن فريقه عائد للمشاركة في النسخة المقبلة من كأس العالم للأندية  وفريقه لم يُنهي مبارياته بالنسخة الحاليّة بَعد.

 â—‰ثقة لاعبي الأهلي ومدربهم فضلاً عن إرهاق الفريق نفسياً وبدنياً وذهنياً  جراء التحضّير لمثل هذه المباريات أمام الأندية العالمية، يعني ضمنياً وجود  ثغرات يمكن لأبناء التونسي - النابي العمل عليها للحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط  في المجموعة؛ وعلى المستوى الشخصي أعتقد ان المريخ سيواجه الأهلي القاهري  في أسواء حالة له في النسخة الحاليّة من الأبطال تأثراً بأحداث كأس العالم  للأندية وظروف المباريات المحليّة مع إرهاق لاعبيه كما ذكرت؛ وأزيد بأن  مواجهة الأهلي الثانية أمام المريخ والتي ستُلعب بأمدرمان قد تكون أخطر على  الفرقة الحمراء من جولة القاهرة؛ لذلك يجب أن يلعب الفريق بتركيزٍ عالٍ  لإنجاز المهمة الأولى بنجاحٍ تام وفق المذكور من معطيات.

 â—‰حال أردنا إحصاء الأسباب والفروقات بين الأهلي والمريخ وهي كثيرة، سوف  نُريق حبراً كثيراً على أشياء قد حدثت وانتهت؛ ولن تكون ذات فائدة ساعة  الحقيقة، وبناءً على تلك النقطة فالأحمر يجب عليه دخول الجولة نظيفاً من  رهق الفترة السابقة وبصفاء ذهني يسمح له بتقديم كل ما عنده أمام حامل لقب  أبطال إفريقيا وهي ليست المرة الأولى أو الثانية التي يقهر فيها المريخ  حامل اللقب أو يقصيه عن المنافسة، وأعني بحديثي أن التخطيط الجيِّد يفيد  بلعب جولة جيدة، وعلى العكس.. التشويش والانشغال بالظروف المحيطة يعني  ضمنياً أخذها مع اللاعبين إلى المستطيل الاخضر وذلك ما لا نريده.

 â—‰هيَّ جولة كُرة قدم من "90" دقيقة، ويمكن للمريخ عبر حماس وتركيز لاعبيه،  وطموحهم في التنافس، وبداهة مدربهم، وحسن تخطيطه للجولة وتقسيمه  لمجرياتها، وفق ما يريده أمام الأهلي، فضلاً عن التركيز التام أمام المرمى،  ان تكون عوامل تفوق واضحة لممثل السودان في البطولة ككل وليس خلال جولة  القاهرة فقط.

 في القائم
 â—‰قدَّم المريخ مدربه التونسي - النابي وبقيّة المحترفين عبر مؤتمر صحفي وهو أمر يستحق الإشادة بعد سنوات من العشوائية..!!
 â—‰التعاقد مع التونسي بعقد يمتد ست أشهر -فقط- لو كان في الظروف الاقتصادية الطبيعية لقلنا بإنه أمر خاطيء تماماً..!!
 â—‰قياساً بتجربة «آدم سوداكال» مع الأجانب الأفضل للمريخ التعاقد مع  «النابي» لستِ أشهرٍ وحسب، نظراً للتأريخ القريب من سجالات وعقوبات  الفيفا..!!
 â—‰يمكن لنا إعتبار مهمة النابي مؤقتة وحال نجح فيها يستحق عقداً دائماً على  غرار ما فعله «مانشستر يونايتد» مع «سولشاير» والذي استحق عقداً دائماً  بعد فترة ناجحة من التجريب..!!
 â—‰أيضاً فيما يتعلق باللاعبين الأجانب يجب تقليل فترة التعاقد قياساً بسن  اللاعب ومدى قدرته على تقديم الإضافة توقعاً قبل التورط في عقود طويلة  الأجل تعني صرف المزيد من الدولار..!!
 â—‰بما أن الأندية السودانية ظلت تنظر تحت قدميها خلال تخطيطها للمستقبل،  فالأفضل إذاً ان يكون الصرف أيضاً مرتبطاً بالفترة المنظورة وليس التبديد  فيما لاطائل منه على المدى الطويل..!!
 â—‰خلال حديثه لـ«SporTag» ذكر النابي أن فترته القصيرة كانت لتشخيص الأوضاع الفنية والتعرف على خصوصيات اللاعبين..!!
 â—‰وله نقول أن «التشخيص السليم» للفريق وخصمه، والبناء على حسب الإمكانيات المتاحة، هو «مدخل التفوق» على الفريق المصري..!!

 شبكـ خارجي
 #التشخيص السليم نصف العلاج..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“ماتوكس” يطمئن المريخ قبل بداية مشواره




الخرطوم: الصيحة

تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المهاجم الجامايكي “دارين ماتوكس” المنضم حديثاً لكشوفات المريخ إبان فترة الانتقالات الاستثنائية التي تم تخصيصها لناديي القمة لتدعيم صفوفهما قبل انطلاقة مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، طمأن المسئولين بالمريخ على وضعه البدني وبدد مخاوف أن يكون قد توقف من التدريبات لأشهر طويلة.

وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن المهاجم الجامايكي أكد أنه لم يتوقف عن التدريبات وأنه ظل مواظباً على المشاركة في تحضيرات فريقه السابق “سينسيناتي” الأمريكي ليحافظ على لياقته البدنية وحتى يكون جاهزاً للمشاركة مع منتخب بلاده .

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن “ماتوكس” أكد قدرته على الوصول لجاهزية بدنية “مكتملة” في وقت قريب وأشار لأنه سيحتاج فقط لاستعادة فورمة اللعب التنافسي تدريجياً لأنه لم يؤد مباريات تنافسية طوال العام الماضي.









*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*انفرد مهاجم المريخ السوداني، سيف تيري بصدارة هدافي دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد نهاية مرحلة الدور الأول من المسابقة.

وسجل اللاعب "5" أهداف منها رباعية في شباك إنييمبا النيجيري وهدف في مرمي أوتوهو الكونغولي.

وتوقف رصيد مهاجم الصفاقسي التونسي فراس شوّاط في المركز الثاني برصيد أربعة أهداف بعد خروج فريقه علي يد المولودية بينما لايزال امير سعيود لاعب وسط شباب بلوزداد يطارد لقب الهداف في المركز الثاني برصيد 4 أهداف

ويسعى سيف تيري لمواصلة تسجيل الأهداف في المرحلة القادمة حتى التتويج بلقب الهداف.


*

----------

